# GD Mafia Game V: God of War Game Thread



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

_Welcome to the Gaming Department Mafia Game V: God of War Mafia _​


*Game Rules*​Click  for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game.
Please read them.

*ACTIVITY*​
*I require that everyone posts at least 2 contributive posts. These are posts that actually contain some form of helping. This does not include "obligatory second post" and such. If you do not meat the posting requirements, I will warn you before the phase ends. If you do not think you can meet the posting requirements, you must PM me saying that you cannot do so. If you do not meet the posting requirements, I will roleblock you during the night and following dayphase for the first offense. For the second offense, you will be modkilled or replaced, of which will be janitored and not revealed. This is the one policy I am completely for, and I heavily discourage being inactive.*

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night
*
DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:
*
[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one with...

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1) and all players have checked in.

The genders and fandoms of the characters may or may not reflect the gender and fandoms of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.
*
NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase. Anyone who makes a night post will be roleblocked as a warning, upon second offense, they will be modkilled.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Godfather must PM the moderators telling them their choice for the night's murder. The godfather sends in ALL of the mafia's actions. If you do not think the godfather will be active, or is not active, then select an individual and send the actions to me.

All actions sent-in are final, and it is up to the moderator's discretion if he will accept last-minute changes. 

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles subject to them.

*SEND ALL OF YOUR ACTIONS TO ME, Awesome*

*Role Revealing*​
Role Revealing is *allowed.* However, I warn you to do so at your own discretion. There is a janitor in this game 

I will not allow the posting of any screenshots or other forms of evidence of a role PM. You will be modkilled instantly if so.

*WRITE UPS*​
Not all actions used will be reflected upon the write-ups.

If a player attacks a bulletproof or a protected player, there will be no write-ups involved. 

*Write ups may contain hints. Not all of them will, but some will definitely have hints. If you read the write ups, you may find valuable information.*

*MISC INFO*​
-DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are on a specified team: Sisters of Fate, Mafia, or Judges). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

-I will only replace players in the first three phases. And players afterwards will be modkilled, and furthermore the modkill with be *under the effect of a janitor*. *Don't get apathetic town.*

-Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

*Roles*


*Spoiler*: _Town 1: Gods_ 




*Zeus [Governor/Double voter]:* The King of the Gods has the ability to redirect or stop a lynch once during the game. Using his powerful influence, his vote also counts for two.

*Athena [Cop]:* Being the god of wisdom, Athena can investigate a player during the night phase. They will turn up innocent or guilty.

*Ares [Vigilante]:* Ares can kill anybody during the day phase so long as they aren’t bulletproof.

*Poseidon [Commuter]:* Using the seas, Poseidon can commute with someone every night phase. This protects both the user and the target, while roleblocking them.

*Hades [Guilty]:* This hated god will always appear guilty to investigations.

*Hermes [Messenger of the Gods]:* Hermes can make a day announcement saying anything he wishes. He can also search for Athena each day phase, and if he finds her, he will receive her results. These two abilities may be used within the same phase.

*Helios [Roleblocker]:* Helios can use his powers of sun to blind a target throughout the night phase.

*Aphrodite [Doctor/Roleblocker]:* Every night phase, Aphrodite can take someone out of the battle and use her skills of seduction to keep them away from harm. This roleblocks and protects the during the night phase.

*Hera [Doctor]:* Being useless on the battlefield, Hera can protect anybody during the night phase.

*Apollo [Jester]:* Being a somewhat playful God, all he really cares about is listening to and playing music. He takes dying as a joke and will try to get himself lynch. He will automatically win if lynched.

*Morpheus [God of Dreams]:* Being the god of dreams, Morpheus can end a night phase or a day phase one time per game. If it is a night phase, this effectively role blocks everybody and ends the phase. If used during the day phase, it simply ends the phase. One use. It only ends one day or one night phase, not both.

*Hercules [Back up Vigilante]:* Using his brute strength, Hercules can kill anybody during the day phase if Ares dies.

*Pandora [Key to Pandora’s Box]:* If she is found by Kratos, she effectively will die and Kratos unlocks his one shot and will become bulletproof. Since she is so small, she can dodge one attack.




*Spoiler*: _Town 2: The Three Judges_ 




*King Minos: [Mason/Reviver]* Being a Judge, King Minos has the ability to retract on his earlier judgments and bring back one player from the dead. One use. He also knows who Aeacus and Rhadhamanthus are, and can communicate with them outside of the thread.

*Aeacus [Mason]:* Knows who King Minos and Rhadhamanthus are, and can communicate with them outside of the thread.

*Rhadhamanthus [Mason/Random cop]:* Rhadhamanthus can deliver judgment each day phase, and can target one person during the day phase with a 50% of chance of finding their role, or with a 50% chance of roleblocking them. He knows who King Minos and Aeacus are and can communicate with them freely outside of the thread.





*Spoiler*: _Town 3: The Sisters of Fate_ 




*Lahkesis[Mason/Busdriver]:* Lahkesis, can control destiny to redirect her target’s actions to someone else during the night phase. She knows who her sisters are and can freely communicate with them outside of the thread.

*Atropos [Mason/Vigilante]:* By cutting a player’s thread of life, she can end someone’s life during the night phase.

*Clotho [Mason /Rewind time]:* Clotho is able to rewind time by spinning the threads of the game to the beginning of the day phase to fix all mistakes that might have happened. One use. If Rhadhamanthus had already used his ability, he cannot use it again however. She knows who her sisters are and can communicate with them freely outside of the thread.





*Spoiler*: _Mafia: The Titans_ 




*Cronos [Godfather/Bulletproof/Innocent]:* The leader of the titans controls the faction’s night kill every night phase. He is also bulletproof to any attack besides Kratos’ one shot, and shows up innocent to investigations.

*Gaia [Recruiter/Roleblocker]:* Gaia can search for one person to recruit to her cause during the game. One use.

*Atlas [Cop]:* Since he was once carrying the world, Atlas has seen many people in his lifetime. During the night phase, he can try to remember one of them. This will allow him to learn their role.

*Perses [Killer]:* Every day phase, Perses has the ability to kill anybody he desires so long as they aren’t bulletproof.

*Oceanus [Janitor]:* Using his powers as the Titan of Water, he can use them to cover up their factions kills during the night phase, and nobody will know their role. 






*Spoiler*: _Independent_ 



*Kratos [Serial Killer/Seeker/Semi-Bulletproof]:* Out to kill the gods, Kratos can kill someone every night phase. During the day phase, he can look for Pandora by selecting a target which will give him the power to become bulletproof and gain a one-shot ability that bypasses both protection and bulletproof. Kratos can also escape one attack directed towards him. He wins if he kills Zeus, but can continue playing the game.




*For town to win, all mafia must be dead. For mafia to win, mafia must have majority. The independent can win with either side as long as he survives, or if he can complete his win condition. If he completes his win condition, he can still die and win the game. Kratos' win does not mark the end of the game, however. The game continues.*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

*Player List*  (2 xx's means you met the posting requirement, 1 x means you posted 1 out of the 2 needed)

1. Legendary Beauty's Bitch [Aprhodite]
2. >.> [Kratos]
3. Ishamael [Cronos]
4. Cycloid [Hercules]
5. Raven Rider [Aeacus]
6. Chiba [Atropos]
7. Legend [Gaia]
8. EnterTheTao [Clotho]
9. Amrun [Atlas]
10. Homestuck [Lahkesis]
11. Shima Tetsuo [Rhadhamanthus]
12. Grαhf [Helios]
13. MSAL [Oceanus]
14. ChaosReaper [Ares]
15. Shin - Zangetsu [Hera]
16. Sphyer [Morpheus]
17. Jαmes [Hades]
18. Shark Skin [Poseidon]
19. sarun uchiha [Athena]
20. AznKuchikiChick [Pandora]
21. JiraiyaTheGallant [Perses]
22. Toreno [Zeus]
23. Cubey [King Minos]
24. St. Lucifer [Apollo]
25. Narcissus [Hermes]

This will be updated regularly with information. If you noticed something is missing, notify me so we can have an accurate, useful list.


*Spoiler*: _Votes_ 





*Spoiler*: _Day 1 Vote Count_ 



1. LegendaryBeauty's Bitch: *AznKuchikiChick*
2. >.>: *AznKuchikiChick*
3. Ishamael: *Azn*
4. Cycloid: *Ishamael*
5. Raven Rider 
6. Chiba: *Azn*
7. Legend: *Ishamael*
8. EnterTheTao
9. Amrun: *Ishamael*
10. Homestuck: *LB -> Ishamael*
11. Shima Tetsuo: *LB -> Ishamael*
12. Grαhf: *Legend*
14. ChaosReaper: *Cubey -> Azn*
15. Shin - Zangetsu: *AznKuchikiChick -> Ishamael*
16. Sphyer: *Toreno -> Homestuck*
17. Jαmes 
18. Shark Skin: 
19. sarun uchiha: *Ishamael*
20. AznKuchikiChick: *LegendaryBeauty -> Ishamael*
21. JiraiyaTheGallant: 
22. Toreno: *LB -> no lynch*
23. Cubey: *LegendaryBeauty -> Azn -> LB -> Ishamael*
24. St. Lucifer: *St. Lucifer -> Shin-Zangetsu -> Cubey -> 24. >.> -> Grahf
25. Narcissus 

Ishamael: 9
Legend: 1
Azn: 5
Grahf: 1
Homestuck: 1
*


*


Spoiler: Day 2 Vote Count 



1. Legendary Beauty's Bitch
2. >.>: LBB
4. Cycloid
5. Raven Rider: LBB
6. Chiba: LB's Bitch
8. EnterTheTao: LBB -> Sphyer -> LBB
9. Amrun: Cycloid -> St. Lucifer
12. Grαhf: Chiba -> LBB
14. ChaosReaper 
15. Shin - Zangetsu: EnterTheTao -> LBB
16. Sphyer
17. Jαmes: Sphyer -> LBB
18. Shark Skin 
19. sarun uchiha: St. Lucifer -> ETT -> LBB
20. AznKuchikiChick: Sphyer 
21. JiraiyaTheGallant ETT -> St. Lucifer -> LBB
22. Toreno: LBB
23. Cubey ETT -> LBB -> Sphyer -> LBB
24. St. Lucifer: Shin-Zangetsu -> ChaosReaper -> St. Lucifer -> Chiba -> Sphyer -> LBB
25. Narcissus

ChaosReaper: 1
Chiba: 1
Sphyer: 1
LB's Bitch: 12
St. Lucifer: 2





Spoiler: Day 3 Vote Count 



>.>: Amrun
Raven Rider: Amrun
Chiba: >.> -> Amrun
EnterTheTao: >.> -> Toreno -> Amrun
Amrun:
Grαhf: Amrun
Jαmes: >.> -> Amrun
Shark Skin: Amrun
sarun uchiha: >.> -> Amrun
JiraiyaTheGallant: >.>
Toreno: >.> -> Amrun
St. Lucifer: Amrun -> Grahf 
Narcissus: Amrun

>.>: 1
Amrun: 10
Grahf: 1





Spoiler: Day 3 Vote Count 




>.>:
Raven Rider: JTG
Chiba: JTG
EnterTheTao: 
Grαhf: JTG
Jαmes:
Shark Skin:
sarun uchiha: JTG
JiraiyaTheGallant: 
St. Lucifer: JTG
Narcissus:

JTG: 5



*


*

Vote count will be updated periodically. After each phase, the current list will be spoiler tagged to put in a new list. This keep all vote counts in this post.*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

*List of actions* Crossed out means it never happened because of Clotho's ability.

*Ares killed Oceanus [MSAL]*
*Ishamael [Cronos] was lynched. *

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Kratos kills Shima Tetsuo [Rhadhamanthus]
Atropos kills Legend [Gaia]
Mafia faction kill Homestuck [Lahkesis]*



 *Ares killed Shark Skin [Poseidon]*
*Perses killed ChaosReaper Ares*
*Hercules killed St. Lucifer [Apollo]*
Clotho used her one shot to restart the day phase. All action that occured asside from cop investigations never happened.[/B]
. *AznKuchikiChick [Pandora] was found and killed by Kratos to give him a one shot and bulletproof status.*
*Kratos uses his one shot to kill Sphyer [Morpheus]*
*Perses killed ChaosReaper Ares*
. *LegendaryBeauty's Bitch [Aphrodite] was lynched.*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Kratos kills Cycloid [Hercules]
Atropos attempts to kill Kratos, but fails due to his BP status.
Shin - Zangetsu [Hera] was faction killed my the Mafia.*



. *Perses** kills King Minos.*
. *Amrun [Atlas] was lynched.*
*Kratos kills Toreno [Zeus].*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

_"My vengeance... ends now

Zeus: My Brothers, we were forged in Victory. A victory that ended the Great War and brought forth the reign of Mount Olympus. Born from the depths of the Underworld. Rooted in the River of Souls. Our mountain emerged out of the Chaos. As it grew, so did the might of the Olympians! We created a world of peace. A world of prosperity. A world that lives in the shadow and safety of my mountain! A mountain that has come to be the absolute measure of strength and power! Now, on this day, this power is to be tested, the titans and the mortal, Kratos, seeks to destroy all that I have wrought. Brothers, put aside the petty grievances that have splintered us for so long! We will unite, we will stand together, and I will wipe out this plague! Olympus will prevail! Now begins the Second Great War! Everybody! Split up throughout Olympus. They must not be able to fight us all at once, it will be the end of us. Hades, to the Underworld! Poseidon, to the Seas! Everyone, prepare for battle!_​_




Atropos: So who's life shall I end today? The titans think themselves to be immortal, but even their life is such a fragile thing, ready to be broken in just a snap.
Clothos: Don't get too excited Atropos. I may have to fix your mistakes, and you know how much of a drag that is.
Lahkseis: Clothos knows what's best Atropos. If you go astray, I'll just control your actions like the doll you are.


Rhadhamanthus: The underworld is so boring.
King Minos: Sharpen up Rhadhamanthus. The war is starting soon. Both Gods and Titans are dying today, we've got a lot of work to do. This war... should be interesting.
Aeacus: Being borderline useless is so boring...
Minos: Then act pretty for the gods. They could use what information we have, and it's better that the titans don't find me or Rhadhamnathus. 


Gaia: So it begins.
Cronos: Do not falter Gaia, we will regain what was rightfully ours. 
Oceanus: The plan was to stick together no matter what. 
Cronos: Indeed, Oceanus. They have the advantage in number, but with them spread all throughout Olympus we will unite, and we will prevail!
Perses: What's the first plan of assault?
Cronos: First.... 

And so begun the Second Great War.... You may now post. 
_


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 22, 2011)

First post.


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2011)

Didn't get my role... But doesn't matter I don't need it to solo


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

only 2 posts


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2011)

Vote lynch legend and LB  it's the way to go


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

But Wai Father?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2011)

It begins. Where is everyone?


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2011)

Your right my sin pride. Lynch shin and LB instead. That is where the promised day Awaits


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 22, 2011)

> Clothos: Don't get too excited Atropos. I may have to fix your mistakes, and you know how much of a drag that is.



If WAD was playing, this would be an obvious clue.


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2011)

Since I'm to lazy to read let's do this the old fashion way... Vote lynch Cubey


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 22, 2011)

Would Awesome put clues in the opening?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 22, 2011)

You never know which write-ups he's going to put clues in, so we might as well read them all.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 22, 2011)

I love gow so even if there were no clues I'd still read them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 22, 2011)

No clues that you picked up*

There may very well be clues that we didn't think of. But who knows? :33


----------



## Toreno (Jun 22, 2011)

Checking in, but won't be back until school and my dentist appointment are done with.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

LB got banned


----------



## Juri (Jun 22, 2011)

lolLB


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2011)

LB got banned wtf? 

Perfect timing. If it's only a 24 then it's cool.


----------



## Amrun (Jun 22, 2011)

CR, why Legend and LB?  Why then default to Cubey?


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No clues that you picked up*
> 
> There may very well be clues that we didn't think of. But who knows? :33



I picked up something from it. That these write-ups for the characters are going to be OOC except maybe Kratos, Zeus, and Athena but its not like they lived long enough for us to get the chance of knowing. 

Also, what timing indeed


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

random voting im guessing, but CR switched off me so its cool

and since lb is banned we gotta wait to do anything to her


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL LB is banned!!   HAHAHHA


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

> Gaia: So it begins.
> Cronos: *Do not falter* Gaia, we will regain what was rightfully ours.
> Oceanus: The plan was to stick together no matter what.
> Cronos: *Indeed,* Oceanus. They have the advantage in number, but with them spread all throughout Olympus we will unite, and we will prevail!
> ...



eh, the way this cronos dude speaks, reminds me a lot of sphyer-sama.. he always is like that lol.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

oh really?


----------



## Dei (Jun 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Azn]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Do note LB is in this game despite being banned. Until she is replaced, she is currently still playing. If she does not decide to get replaced, then she will be roleblocked if she doesn't meet the posting requirements, and then modkilled afterwards just like anybody who does not meet the posting requirements. 

Most likely, she will be replaced when she feels she cannot get unbanned within the specified time, and she will most likely tell me at that point of time. Until then, she is still in this game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch legendary beauty]*

come on minna! lets get her day 1'd lynched!!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Legendary Beauty's Bitch
2. >.>
3. LegendaryBeauty *xx*
4. Cycloid
5. Raven Rider *xx*
6. Chiba
7. Legend *xx*
8. EnterTheTao
9. Amrun *x*
10. Homestuck
11. Shima Tetsuo
12. Grαhf
13. MSAL
14. ChaosReaper *xx*
15. Shin - Zangetsu
16. Sphyer
17. Jαmes
18. Shark Skin
19. sarun uchiha
20. AznKuchikiChick *x*
21. KizaruTaicho
22. Toreno *x*
23. Cubey
24. St. Lucifer
25. Narcissus

Two x's mean you met the posting requirement. Also, a post with just a vote is not contributive. I'll constantly update this throughout the phase in the player list.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

Azn stop spite killing hun


----------



## Dei (Jun 22, 2011)

Azn is a good target. If we try and lynch her she will probably give out her teamates if she is mafia.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

*Incoming Action*


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

lets try it


----------



## Chibason (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm, game is getting off to a slow start...Too bad Wad the activity booster isn't playing..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

*Day Action 1: Ares vs Oceanus*


_Cronos: First… Oceanus, go climb Mount Olympus and distract the olypmians. From there, we will decide what to do next. 
Oceanus: Understood.
Atlas: Be careful, Oceanus. You are going alone, and we need your powers to confuse the gods._

And so the titan climbed up the rear side of Mt. Olympus to remain unseen. What he did not know, was that a God was waiting for him.



_Ares: Foolish Titan. Did you think my trolling father would _leave this place unprotected?  

Ares grew in size, almost to the size of a titan.

_Oceanus: So this is the trash Zeus produced after the First Great War. Pitiful. _

Oceanus used his power of water to control the seas, formed it into a lance imbued with lightning and threw it at Ares.

_Ares: It is you who his pitiful Titan... I am the GOD OF WAR... Nothing can stop my strength. _

Ares easily dodges the lance.

_Oceanus: He’s too strong. We can’t do this alone. We need the help of Kratos to defeat the gods. I need to find him...
Ares: Quiet, Titan._

And so the Titan of Water and the Seas had been killed in battle.

*Ares killed Oceanus [MSAL]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice move Ares.

*[Vote lynch Legend]* 

RNG has spoken.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

yay go ares!! 

so like "leave this place unprotected?" is not in italics is that a hint? O:


you know, judging from the way cronus speaks, he speaks a lot like sphyer-sama.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Another game... God damn, mafia is losing already...

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*

Going with a self-vote until someone slips up.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Vote count can now be found under the player list for ease of use.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2011)

Azn. Sphyer doesn't do the write ups and I doubt Awesome cares enough about how he writes to make that the clue. You've repeated it now in order to cast suspicion on him which makes me suspicious of you.

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*

In b4 I'm day 1'nd again.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Azn. Sphyer doesn't do the write ups and I doubt Awesome cares enough about how he writes to make that the clue. You've repeated it now in order to cast suspicion on him which makes me suspicious of you.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Azn]*
> 
> In b4 I'm day 1'nd again.



oh you'd be surprised 

now, tell me, what part of noting that sphyer-sama speaks the same way as cronus make me suspicious? instead of just saying it, tell me why that causes suspicion. do you think it is because i am mafia trying to get him lynched? then say so. dont be afraid, just say what you mean and dont let out any of your thoughts. 

and obviously sphyer doesnt write the write ups. duh. awesome does. -___-i aint stupid.

now, tell me again, why am i suspicious?


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol Al.
Lol LB.

*[VOTE LYNCH AZN]*


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

She is banned Cubey.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol cubey


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Do note LB is in this game despite being banned. Until she is replaced, she is currently still playing. If she does not decide to get replaced, then she will be roleblocked if she doesn't meet the posting requirements, and then modkilled afterwards just like anybody who does not meet the posting requirements.
> 
> Most likely, she will be replaced when she feels she cannot get unbanned within the specified time, and she will most likely tell me at that point of time. Until then, she is still in this game.



Let's get her out of here asap


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2011)

vot lynch Azn


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

You're the last person to talk, you voted me


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

Not gonna get rid of LB that easily.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

wat is this i dont even


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

EVERYONE LYNCH CUBEY


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

wats with the whiteknight all of a sudden? so random


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

EVERYONE LYNCH LB

SHES PROBABLY MAFIA, AND WE NEED TO LYNCH HER NOW BEFORE SHE USES HER "LB NO JUTSU" TO MANIPULATE YOU WEAK PITIFUL EXCUSES FOR GODS INTO HER MERCIFUL GOONS !!
*
[VOTE LYNCH LEGENDARYBEAUTY]*

dont even let her try to confront you with common sense! she's too much of a bitch to listen to any reasoning from something that isn't written out in clear letters, so we have to kill her now!!

if she comes back soon, i swear she will just persuade all of you to not lynch her, and we dont need any more of that weak shit here!!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

In response to role hints, I do have role hints in my write ups, but not in every one. Also, role hints aren't just *role* hints, they do contain other information if you can find them.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol you hatin'

I wouldn't lynch someone who was banned. She will be modkilled if she doesn't meet the requirement.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome getting all cryptic on us.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

haters gonna hate, trying to lynch someone not even playing. fuckers.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit? Have you ever played a game with LB? Am I the only one who doesn't want to sit through her nonsense everyday?

whatever. oversensitive pricks

*[CHANGE VOTE AZN]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

We need activity. Therefore, we need LB.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

anyone can do that "omg mindfuck lol trollzz" shit  that isn't activity it's just a nuisance

activity will come when ppl are interested, nothing more nothing less
anyways, this is going nowhere so...


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> We need activity. Therefore, we need LB.



..... 

>.>


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LB]*

sticking with my gut


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH >.>]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

>.>

**


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Forgot grahf.

*[VOTE LYNCH GRAHF]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

>.>

**


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Since I'm to lazy to read let's do this the old fashion way... Vote lynch Cubey



times have changed trollbeard, that's not the way we do things any more

your era is over old man



Awesome said:


> LB got banned



you say that like it's a bad thing 



anyway, what i've noticed is legend, grahf and lucifer all trying to discourage an lb lynch

i wouldn't be surprised if they were mafia together.. and if you add the fact that she is banned and wasn't even modkilled or replaced then she obviously has a really good role

*[vote lynch lb]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

The reason I didn't modkill or replace was because there is a chance she could be unbanned. If there is no chance, I am immediately replacing her. Just to be clear.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys are all just hating on LB. what the fuck


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't care about voting for LB, I didn't even know she was banned when I voted, I voted for Legend cause the RNG said it.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys vote lynch grahf. He's always mafia. Fucking truth.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

And real men follow the RNG till they die.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Guys vote lynch grahf. He's always mafia. Fucking truth.



Just because of this post we should lynch you, I mean wut kind of argument is this?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> You guys are all just hating on LB. what the fuck



nope, you're only using that to conveniently defend her.. i never target lb out of spite now, too many fagets start crying about it

either she's your mafia buddy or you are mafia just trying to defend her townie ass to make you look good

or you're trolling 

legend makes me think she is mafia though, telling azn not to spite lynch her seems like a kind of novice mafia slip

grahf i'm not sure about


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

I am town 100%


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

Make that 200%


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah you all are so damn fucking weak for not wanting to kill her

dont get apathetic, town

you wanna protect her cuz she's a girl or something? what? you want her good side when she comes back? you all are scum buddies?

forget about such things as mercy and honor

you came here in this war, expectin not to kill someone who is defenseless? how stupid! how dare you think that! in wars you kill no matter what! you wont stop and be hesitant if your prey is wearing a red shirt or something! if they're carrying a weapon or not doesnt matter! you're in this war of gods, then you best be prepared to kill everyone you have to! if she's gonna turn scum, then might as well get rid of her now before she uses her mind tricks to guilt you all into not voting for her!

you have no honor when you kill the innocent and defenseless for the sake of pride

you dont deserve honor if you're hesitant to kill your enemy, you will only receive pity since that's what you ask for!

you are honorable when you can face the danger straight on, without a chance of letting the danger and enemy hurt those you love! for you duty as a soldier! you must face everything head on with the will to protect and save those innocent ! not because you're fucking scared!!

so dont whiteknight me saying that "lynching LB is dishonorable" and shit.

because, 
_not lynching her doesn't make you honorable!!_


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

As others have said, the way that some people are acting in defence of her is a cause for suspicion. At the moment, we don't have much else to work with, so she is the best option that we're likely to get in the first phase.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> yeah you all are so damn fucking weak for not wanting to kill her
> 
> dont get apathetic, town
> 
> ...



it's like azn is aizen and she just emerged from her crysalis as a glorious butterfly


----------



## Toreno (Jun 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*

I will never trust her.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I am now replacing LB. Seeing as how she cannot defending herself in any way, I have chosen to replace her with Ishmael. Since Ishmael is replacing her, Ishmael cannot be lynched until the next phase.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

that is fucking bullshit

fuck this game


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

In my eyes, it isn't fair lynching anybody when they can't defend themselves even if they want to. When I'm in games and someone gets replaced, I get annoyed that I can't lynch them either. However, as a host it is obviously the best and most fair choice.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

no you keep her in the game when she's banned as long as no one tries to lynch her, but then you replace her if they do, and won't let us lynch the replacement

changing the rules is bullshit, ishmael should be lynchable if he's replacing her


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

EDIT: i agree with homestuck!

like, so as soon as there is a wagon on her, she gets replaced?

and its day 1, hell, its page 5, and that dude already gets a free day of immuneness?

at least make the previous votes for LB not count towards him, if you want to play fair and square.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

azn said:
			
		

> goddamn it,
> 
> it happens in every game
> 
> ...



don't worry about that azn, i won't be playing 

mafia is already getting boring enough without this rule-changing garbage on top of everything else


----------



## Dei (Jun 22, 2011)

So far LB's post haven't had any siginificant conten. LB is getting replaced anyway. And if we look at the stats the fact that LB would be mafia is highly unlikely. Im suspicious of the people jumping on the LB wagon without explaining any basis behind their decision. 

If anything Azn is a good target she will give out her teamates if she is mafia what do we have to lose?.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I also said I'd replace her. This isn't changing the rules. It is a simple replacement. I wouldn't do so if I could get a hold of LB, but seeing as how she isn't here and I couldn't contact her I decided to intervene. Azn and Homestuck, if you had a wagon on you and you were replacing a player, would you like to get lynched just because the other player couldn't defend themselves from a lynch? Put yourself in their shoes.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2011)

Apparently she must have a very important role if she's kept in the game while banned, and then replaced/made unlynchable the moment that a bandwagon forms on her.

Mafia godfather, no doubt.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

lol, deiboom,

so according to you,

"if we look at the stats, the fact that LB would be mafia is highly unlikely"

yet,

"azn is a good target .... if she is mafia"


its as if, i am more likely to be mafia than LB.

is that not correct, deiboom-san? 

are you implying, that LB wouldn't be mafia, but i will?

I wonder,

what is it that changes our statistics ? me and LB, one person we are each, and yet our statistics are different? our chances?

i wonder why.

it's a little odd, don't you think? you're basically saying "LB wasn't mafia, that's soo unlikely! azn is most likely mafia though! just look at the statistics! "

I wonder, is that not something a piece of scum like you would say? 


We are all one unit

in statistics, why is one 'one' different than another 'one'? we are the same. one is one. 

yet, you seem to know a little more about the probability of this game. why, could it be because_ you already know the results_, scum!?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Azn and Homestuck, if you had a wagon on you and you were replacing a player, would you like to get lynched just because the other player couldn't defend themselves from a lynch? Put yourself in their shoes.


No, it's not like that.

You see, when you replace someone, you shouldn't just accept the old votes cast on the past player. those votes dont matter anymore.

the players should switch their votes to the one being replaced. that way it is fair, and lets that player defend himself. 

just invalidate and dont count the votes on LB and thats that. no need to make someone immune.


----------



## Dei (Jun 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol, deiboom,
> 
> so according to you,
> 
> ...



I said you're a better target because you're more harm than good to town. And if you're mafia we will get many scums by bandawagoning you.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2011)

By the way, if Ishmael actually is the godfather, you can replace me too.

I don't like playing in games with mods who cheat to favour one side over the other. If that's genuinely not happening, then never mind.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I am completely unbiased when it comes to this. If you were replacing, say, Pandora, I would do the exact same thing. Lynch Ishmael next phase if you think he is mafia. If you want to be replaced, Shima, then ask and I will. I am not biased here. Your replacement will get the same treatment.


----------



## Juri (Jun 22, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Apparently she must have a very important role if she's kept in the game while banned, and then replaced/made unlynchable the moment that a bandwagon forms on her.
> 
> Mafia godfather, no doubt.



Either that or Zeus considering Kratos' wincon. lol may even be Kratos himself. one of the three most probably.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 22, 2011)

So LB is being replaced...

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty's Bitch said:


> And if you're mafia we will get many scums by bandawagoning you.



will you? i wonder.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll ignore the fact that everyone's spelling my name wrong ~~~

Whatever if you guys want to lynch me next phase do it. You guys only really started the wagon after she was banned.

DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2011)

Only replace me if he is a member of the mafia. I'm not getting into a debate about bias when I have no idea which side is being favoured.

But really, LegendaryBeauty should have either been replaced the moment she was banned, or not replaced at all. Making the role unlynchable half way through a lynch, just because it was receiving votes, is just not cool.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Since you think that this favors one side over the other, the votes on LB will not count towards Ishamael, however Ishamael is now prone to lynches. From now on, people getting replaced for similar issues will be the same.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

much better

*[change vote lynch ishamael]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Ishamael]*

Now, watch us get trolled.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch ishamael]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Irony, irony everywhere. I change the rules to benefit your interests and you are completely happy. This test turned out exactly how I was expecting it to.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

no sir,

you fell right into my trap!!

now allow me to kill LB!! her incarnation!


----------



## Juri (Jun 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Ishamael]*

Now i'm curious.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Irony, irony everywhere. I change the rules to benefit your interests and you are completely happy. This test turned out exactly how I was expecting it to.


If you're trying to say "you complain about the rules being changed in someone else's favour, but you don't complain when they're changed in your own favour, so you're hypocrites"

Well... We won't know if this benefits our interests until after the lynch has been carried out. We're happy because you've decided not to unfairly prevent a lynch. There's no way that we could be happy about you changing the rules in our favour, because we have no way of knowing whether this benefits us or not.

But, by the way you are talking, lynching Ishamael surely must benefit us.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually, nothing I say outside of role hints have hints in them, that would be cheating. You're grasping at straws. I'm done posting until other actions come or until the end of the phase.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2011)

I see that as more of a slip than a hint. I wasn't suggesting that you were cheating.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you guys serious? Instead of actually scum hunting and finding real mafia you decide to go ahead and lynch me after I replace LB whose only two posts in this thread were useless. Your entire basis for the lynch is that since Awesome wanted to wait and see whether LB might get unbanned before he decided to replace her that somehow makes Kratos or the Chronos. You guys are truly playing this game wonderfully, its no wonder people are getting sick of playing when we have such wonderful players.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Are you guys serious? Instead of actually scum hunting and finding real mafia you decide to go ahead and lynch me after I replace LB whose only two posts in this thread were useless. Your entire basis for the lynch is that since Awesome wanted to wait and see whether LB might get unbanned before he decided to replace her that somehow makes Kratos or the Chronos. You guys are truly playing this game wonderfully, its no wonder people are getting sick of playing when we have such wonderful players.



                                   .

defend yourself!


----------



## Amrun (Jun 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch ishamael]*

Most of the people voting on this wagon are dumb - come the fuck on, the mod's actions are not indicative of LB's role; when someone is banned there is no way to contact them through NF and who knows if it is 24 hours - but there were definitely some people upset over the LB wagon when she was banned in a way that was suspicious.  IF Ishamael is mafia, certain people look suspect.

That being said, I defended WAD from being wagoned when he was banned when I was town...  Some of the defenses seem a little off, though.

Personally, I would rather wagon CR.  He totally dodged my questions.  If people show interest in this wagon, I will switch.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

you 2 are the guys who are dumb

the reason for lynching lb is because certain people leapt to her defence in typical mafia buddy style

read the thread before you go talking your bullshit.. the mod thing only added to suspicion, it wasn't the basis of the suspicion.. and you're both full of shit, his actions ARE a good extra indication that something is up 

you don't make someone unlynchable half way through a lynch for no reason, that is not typical modding

and amrun you are suspicious as fuck for thinking this isn't a good basis for a day 1 lynch, when they usually have much worse reasoning than this one.. and yet you still hop on the wagon


----------



## Amrun (Jun 22, 2011)

No, you miss the point, Homestuck.

Some people (you included) are lynching Ish for the correct reasons.

Some are not.

I agree that some people were fishy about it... hence the vote. Derp.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> .
> 
> defend yourself!


I'll role reveal if there is a majority wagon is on me but I hate revealing early. 

Its just annoying that everyone's decided to play like this. When Awesome told me I could potentially replace LB he told me he wasn't sure about it because there was a chance that she could be unbanned and wanted to wait on it. In addition since she'd meet the post requirement for the phase there was no need to replace her at that point. And when he does decide to replace her with me I'm somehow mafia and not the people who voted for LB when she couldn't defend herself.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

whats wrong with revealing now? time is time, sooner or now, 

you're already on the plank, just reveal now before its too late.

if you're willing to reveal later, then why not reveal now? 


what difference does it make to you, if you're already on a plank to be lynched?


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you 2 are the guys who are dumb
> 
> the reason for lynching lb is because certain people leapt to her defence in typical mafia buddy style
> 
> ...


Did you also notice that everyone who defended LB happened to be her friend? Do you honestly think the mafia would be dumb enough to try and stop a day 1 wagon with virtually no chance of succeeding if LB hadn't been banned?

Whatever I'm Hera, come at me bro.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

inb4 Ishamael is jester.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Do you honestly think the mafia would be dumb enough to try and stop a day 1 wagon with virtually no chance of succeeding if LB hadn't been banned?



yes


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

Friendship was not the defense's reasons. It was supposedly "activity" or some such nonsense. Honestly when people first started defending her I almost couldn't believe it because she's the one person I thought no one would hesitate to wagon asap 



Shima Tetsuo said:


> Apparently she must have a very important role if she's kept in the game while banned, and then replaced/made unlynchable the moment that a bandwagon forms on her.
> 
> Mafia godfather, no doubt.





Homestuck said:


> no you keep her in the game when she's banned as long as no one tries to lynch her, but then you replace her if they do, and won't let us lynch the replacement
> 
> changing the rules is bullshit, ishmael should be lynchable if he's replacing her



Took the words right out of my mouth. What is going on in this shit?



Amrun said:


> *[vote lynch ishamael]*
> 
> Most of the people voting on this wagon are dumb - come the fuck on, the mod's actions are not indicative of LB's role; when someone is banned there is no way to contact them through NF and who knows if it is 24 hours - but there were definitely some people upset over the LB wagon when she was banned in a way that was suspicious.  IF Ishamael is mafia, certain people look suspect.
> 
> ...





Homestuck said:


> you 2 are the guys who are dumb
> 
> the reason for lynching lb is because certain people leapt to her defence in typical mafia buddy style
> 
> ...



^ Exactly. Lucy in particular was very suspicious, honestly I couldn't believe he gave me the "LB brings activity" as a defens for his posts. If Ish is mafia, he's definitely next.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I'll ignore the fact that everyone's spelling my name wrong ~~~
> 
> Whatever if you guys want to lynch me next phase do it. You guys only really started the wagon after she was banned.
> 
> DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



CALL ME ISHMAEL


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Make that 200%



200% mafia. 

You are mafia.

I know it.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> CALL ME ISHMAEL


Its not a Moby Dick reference


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2011)

Then what is it a reference to?


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Then what is it a reference to?


Wheel of Time. A series of novels, wiki the name. 

Thanks for the modkill in the Gantz game


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Wheel of Time. A series of novels, wiki the name.
> 
> Thanks for the modkill in the Gantz game



Yeah I've heard of it. 

Oh and yeah... I was off pace in that game. And I spend most of my weekend on a gaming marathon


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

I was gaming for most of my weekend as well but I still found time to make two posts. Your mafia buddy probably isn't to mad though as the mafia still has a good chance at winning


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2011)

we just need to kill 4 more mafia and we win

thinking in that way, it makes it seem kind of anti-climatic..


----------



## Sarun (Jun 22, 2011)

Giving lynch immunity to replacements is silly. Replacements by nature should accept the risk of replacing suspected players. Mafia games are games based on roles not consideration for players.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait, who is getting lynch immunity?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 23, 2011)

Nobody is getting it anymore, I think but Awesome was considering it to give it to Ishmael.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

I was going to, but then I revoked it. No one has lynch immunity.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ISHAMAEL]*

I'm sorry man. If all this supicious shit hadn't already happened, I wouldn't even have considered you. However other people's reactions were odd as hell.


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ISHAMAEL]*

Sucks to be you


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome's mod slip, gg


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2011)

Giving immunity can be fine depending on the circumstances. I am against lynching someone based on another person's gameplay unless that person's role was actually discovered. However, in this particular situation, the game was still early, so Ishamael had plenty time to defend himself, and reveal if necessary, so throwing the votes on LB away and allowing him to be vulnerable is ok here. 


Cubey said:


> Honestly when people first started defending her I almost couldn't believe it because she's the one person I thought no one would hesitate to wagon asap



This coming from you is hilarious.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

It wasn't a modslip. You guys are grasping for straws. Do you want the real reason I didn't want LB modkilled or replaced? This does not have to do with roles at all.

edit: I've said enough. But what's done is done.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 23, 2011)

Because you secretly love her thus making this a conflict of interest, which resulted in people not liking the idea, that finally made you betray your true love?


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> This coming from you is hilarious.



Considering you're the only one who thinks so, don't mind if I'm a bit skeptical


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Mafia should get a randomly assigned townie role (something close to generic maybe) and converted to mafia when Ishamael flips mafia.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 23, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Mafia should get a randomly assigned townie role (something close to generic maybe) and converted to mafia when Ishamael flips mafia.


how about no.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

How about yes.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 23, 2011)

nope, if Ishmael flips scum, tough luck mafia.

*[Vote lynch Ishmael]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 23, 2011)

Idk If I did this yet but ill do it again in case I didn't

*[vote lynch ishmael]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

You already did so. Anyway, like usual, I've kept a vote count and activity list on the front page for anybody to see. If you notice a mistake or a vote that wasn't added, let me know as I do make mistakes.




Awesome said:


> *Player List*  (2 xx's means you met the posting requirement, 1 x means you posted 1 out of the 2 needed)
> 
> 1. Legendary Beauty's Bitch*xx*
> 2. >.>*xx*
> ...


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2011)

is time nearly up? i'm still reading through :33


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 23, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Did you also notice that everyone who defended LB happened to be her friend? Do you honestly think the mafia would be dumb enough to try and stop a day 1 wagon with virtually no chance of succeeding if LB hadn't been banned?
> 
> *Whatever I'm Hera, come at me bro.*



he fucking revealed and not a single person has even fucking discussed this. just 



St. Lucifer said:


> You guys are all just hating on LB. what the fuck



Lucifer acting suspicious. I know firsthand I've had to "defend" LB from spite in games I've modded with Lucifer in them, and here he is white-knighting her? the fuck?

Of course this would point back to LB's/Ishmael's role, too; probably the most legitimacy the wagon currently possesses.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

ETT, that was a long long time ago. Get over that.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 23, 2011)

regardless of your feelings to her and how they've changed, you white-knighting is suspicious behavior.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2011)

well since the janitor is dead, i'll just go ahead and reveal that i'm hades. 

boo awesome for not giving hades anything cooler than a miller role


----------



## Juri (Jun 23, 2011)

um, why exactly did u reveal?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 23, 2011)

well since we're revealing

my role will be made clear when you read the wiki for philosopher's stone

edit: way too fuckin lazy to get link,

well i aint lazy, but im not suppose to be on computer right now and just typing this makes noise..whoops..


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2011)

I did miss the reveal. While there is always the possibility of lying in order to try and make the real doctor reveal herself, we could look into someone else. Especially considering that if he isn't lying, the mafia will probably target him for a kill anyway so the town's doctor will be eliminated.


St. Lucifer said:


> Another game... God damn, mafia is losing already...
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*
> 
> Going with a self-vote until someone slips up.



You've pulled this before, and flipped as the jester. Not saying that you are again here, but people should at least be more careful about you this time around...


Cubey said:


> Considering you're the only one who thinks so, don't mind if I'm a bit skeptical



*Insert obligatory "lolCubey"*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 23, 2011)

I am Goku.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually Grahf, I thought you were Unknown when you first wore that avatar. 

...


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

cubey > narcissus

just saiyan


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 23, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Actually Grahf, I thought you were Unknown when you first wore that avatar.
> 
> ...



You hurt my feelings Narc.......


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> cubey > narcissus
> 
> just saiyan



...

Who are you? 


Grαhf said:


> You hurt my feelings Narc.......



I didn't mean to, Grahf.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> ...
> 
> Who are you?



oh good one


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I did miss the reveal. While there is always the possibility of lying in order to try and make the real doctor reveal herself, we could look into someone else. Especially considering that if he isn't lying, the mafia will probably target him for a kill anyway so the town's doctor will be eliminated.
> 
> 
> You've pulled this before, and flipped as the jester. Not saying that you are again here, but people should at least be more careful about you this time around...
> ...



Yes I'm jester, so don't fucking touch me.

Winning as Jester for the third time: too boss for you guys to handle.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> oh good one



I do what I can. 


St. Lucifer said:


> Yes I'm jester, so don't fucking touch me.
> 
> Winning as Jester for the third time: too boss for you guys to handle.



I never joined in on your wagon, so I claim no responsibility. 

Of course, having the jester while wearing a Harley Quinn set is quite fitting.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Being jester in an open role game isn't easy.

I mean look at my set, it gives it away that I'm jester. 

inb4 vigilante kills me.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 23, 2011)

i am van hoenheim


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Ishamael]*

This should at least be informative if he flips mafia.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> um, why exactly did u reveal?



its a ploy to let the mafia keep away from me since i'm virtually useless  

inb4 they kill me tonight.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 23, 2011)

So is Ish telling the truth that he's town, because I remember he role revealed.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 23, 2011)

Nobody has counter claimed me which shows the extent of the towning if I am lynched


----------



## Chibason (Jun 23, 2011)

Ishamael is claiming the doc, which we dont need to lose..

However, he could be Mafia trying to draw out our Doc...

This is a difficult situation..I'm gonna go this way-

*[Vote Lynch azn]*


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Azn]*

Don't lynch your only reliable source of protection.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

The phase ends in an hour. I'll be pm'ing those who didn't meet the posting requirements.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess we can start looking at the people who switched the convo around when Ish revealed...


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 23, 2011)

Then suddenly, I appeared to take down the mafia.

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually, I think this vote might be more productive 

*[Change Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

The phase has ended. Votes are locked in. Write up coming soon.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2011)

The fall of Cronos











​
Cronos was searching around Mt. Olympus trying to find a stray god to kill. Little did he know, Zeus was waiting for him.

_Zeus: So you've returned, father. I wasn't expecting you, I was expecting someone else, I was expecting to see my wife. We were going to be looking for someone else after I heard such a thing, but it seems there was lie. 
Cronos: Enough with the chatting, I've come to end your reign of terror.
Zeus: I would not call this a reign of terror, rather a reign of prosperity. Humanity has flourished ever since we have taken over and the world has become a much better place without your interference. 
Cronos: I would hardly call tying up our titan brethren and feeding him to the vultures because he actually helped humanity improving the world. 
Zeus: Silence Titan! I will end your life with this battle.
_
Cronos reached for a rock half his size and threw it at Zeus. Zeus easily destroyed it with his Immense powers. After the rock has been obliterated, Zeus shot a lightning bolt at Cronos' face, toppling him down to the bottom of the mountain. After doing so, Zeus went down to his level and increased his size to compete with Cronos. Cronos tried to punch Zeus, but Zeus easily dodged it and shot Cronos in the face with another lightning bolt. Realizing Cronos was outmatched, Cronos attempted to flee. 


_
Zeus: Hades, come back from the underworld and restrain him so I can deal the finishing blow. 
_

Chains from the underworld appeared and siezed Cronos by his neck. Zeus then went to deliver the final blow to the titan.

*Ishamael [Cronos] has been lynched.* The night phase begins. 



Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: _Activity Rules_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The following person is getting roleblocked for the night phase and the following dayphase for not meeting posting requirements. A following offense will warrant a modkill or replacement.

*KizaruTachio*

Note the part where it says they have to contain information related to the game.

*No posting.*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

*The End of Night One*

_Gaia: So I am recruiting someone today, am I Perses?
Perses: Yes, that's the plan. If we can recruit Hera then we will at least have a backup for our remaining allies.
Gaia: Okay, I'll head to Mt. Olympus now...Argh!
Perses: Gaia!
Gaia: My heart... it.... is.... _

_Atropos: That was just too easy. All I had to do was snap a single string.
Clotho: Don't get cocky Atropos._

*Legend [Gaia] was killed by Atropos*

_Perses: That had to have been the Sisters of Fate. Now we're down to two...
Atlas: Well, how about we form a counterattack on them?
Perses: You are seriously going to attack them head on, Atlas?
Atlas: We have nothing to lose at this point. I'll go forward and attack.
_
Atlas left the battlefield and went towards where the Island of the Fates. 

_Atlas: Lahkesis...
Lahkesis: 
Atlas: Don't get cocky with me.
Lahkesis: Sweet bro.
Atlas:...
Lahkesis: Hella jeff
Atlas...._

*The Mafia faction killed Homestuck [Lahkesis] when he was too absorbed in a strange thing called "MSPA"*

_Kratos: You aren't Pandora, Rhadhamanthus!
Rhadhamanthus: Step forward to be judged.
Kratos: How about I end your judgments here and now?
Rhadhamanthus: Foolish move, Kratos._

Kratos went behind the Judge of the Underworld and kept bashing the weak point of the statue until it crumbled to pieces. Kratos went towards the the exit until he saw a miniature statue.











​_Pandora: Father!
Kratos: Caliope! Oh... you are not my daughter.
Pandora: But I know who you are, Kratos-Sama.
Kratos: How do you... Where can I find you?
Pandora: I cannot tell you, but you must hurry. Someone might just kill me..._

*Kratos kills Shima Tetsuo [Rhadamanthus]*

*JiraiyaTheGallant has replaced KizaruTachio because he requested so.*

*The Second Day Phase Begins.*


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy shit mafia. Get your shit together.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha! Legend was Mafia, RNG is always right


----------



## Juri (Jun 24, 2011)

This is almost sad.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

I give up, I'm mafia come at me.

Sorry Awesome but we're getting too curbstompted and I lost interest.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

Gurararara anyways seems like the only thing to do is... Lynch cycloid... It's the way to go


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

You could have asked for a replacement instead of revealing, no?


----------



## Juri (Jun 24, 2011)

lol sphy

also

_Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (7 members and 3 guests) 
Cycloid_

invisifags. smh


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

Let the vigilante handle sphyer Grahf... We have bigger fish to fry ...


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

The real question now is how many of you will actually believe I was serious about being mafia and auto revealing myself out of depression.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

He's probably jester.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> He's probably jester.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Sphyer would never do that. He's a different flavour of troll.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

He's right. Im the jester true story. I am disappoint at people stealing my role


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

I originally said I was jester so back off. I don't want any vigis killing me since i'm pretty much a survivor.

Fucking hate getting jester roles. People always rely on old games and say "not dis shit again"


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

​
_Ares: Who to troll today...
Poseidon: Ares, what are you doing here, and why are you in your giant state?
Ares: Trolololololol_

Ares killed Shark Skin [Poseidon]

Sorry for the short write up, but I am doing other things at the moment and I wanted to get this out as soon as possible.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

And the derping begins.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

And thus the vigilante didn't kill sphyer like I said he should. I am disappoint


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

Do not fear me, my friends.

I'm harmless


----------



## Juri (Jun 24, 2011)

Good work Ares.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Good work Ares.



But you're Ares.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

*EnterTheTao* - When nobody noticed or didn't buy Ishamael's reveal as Hera he tried to bring our attention to it. He then tried to bring our attention onto St Lucifer whom I doubt is mafia.
Did not vote.

*Narcissus* - Subtle and careful support of ETT assertion on Ishamael claiming Hera. Cautiously tried to shift vote by suggesting we look into somebody else. Looking into someone else ended up as off topic discussion with Grahf whom I currently believe is town.
Also did not vote.

Read their posts and decide. I don't know whom to vote so I'l just pick one.

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

I'm almost certain.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2011)

Way to derp Ares


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol shark skin


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Chiba]*

RNG never fails.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

You guys are fools. Me and sphyer are in cahoots. I am mafia. But knowing how you guys town it's not going to change the outcome of this game. My titans we shall rise


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't care, the RNG is supreme.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

Cycloid
ChaosReaper
Grahf

One of the above is Ares.

Choose your target, mafia vigi.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

And that's when your fate was sealed Grahf. Hopefully ares does the right thing next phases like he did this phase. We need more vigilantes like that


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

Pfffft fate doesn't have shit on me, real men don't care about those things.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2011)

lol ares. 

but killing my brothers will only make me the new ruler. i shall rise from the underworld and devour what's left of the slaughter. 

or something like that. 

sphyer is telling the truth though. :33

*[vote lynch sphyer]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOSREAPER]*

for wanting townies to die. need I say more?


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

Yet you do Grahf deep down you do. I Don't care infact mafia vigil are you
Afraid to Kill off your partner right now? Do it for the lulz while I start giving false clues to who you are...


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

Not really, only the weak rely on things like that, me on the other hand don't care about that.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

The fact your still talking about it says otherwise Grahf. But yes for once St beezlebub says something worth discussing. Lol James we know you should know about being a vigilante


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

What are you all talking about? Why am I even bothered? Mafia and townies tricking other townies into helping them disrupt the scumdar.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not talking so your point is moot.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice night phase. Not only was another mafia killed, but the trash got taken out as well.  


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *Narcissus* - Subtle and careful support of ETT assertion on Ishamael claiming Hera. Cautiously tried to shift vote by suggesting we look into somebody else. Looking into someone else ended up as off topic discussion with Grahf whom I currently believe is town.
> Also did not vote.



I also was the one who said it was possibly an attempt to make the real Hera reveal herself. And I said we _could_ look for someone else.

The off-topic conversation with Grahf is something we've done in other games, and holds no evidence to my role at all. That was irrelevant.

And I didn't vote because I didn't see the point. By that time the bandwagon wasn't changing, so there wasn't any real point for me to vote.

You're way off regarding me, which I could easily prove if I need to.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

Whats up wityh the Psychic Townies i wasnt even scummy /Dead


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

Well someone probably has the mafia role list.

just saiyan.


----------



## Juri (Jun 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Well someone probably has the mafia role list.
> 
> just saiyan.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 24, 2011)

most of us aren't as dishonourable and cheater as you are, St. Lucifer.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 24, 2011)

The person I'm most suspicious of is LB's bitch. Someone brought up some good points with Narc also...

*[Vote Lynch LB's Bitch]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> most of us aren't as dishonourable and cheater as you are, St. Lucifer.



At least I'm a badass cheater


----------



## Sarun (Jun 24, 2011)

I suspect you, st. Luci for ur defense of LB last day phase.

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*



St. Lucifer said:


> At least I'm a badass cheater


more material for me for ur role in Mafia vs Town Game.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*

My brothers have fallen. Long live the titans


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

Chiba said:


> The person I'm most suspicious of is LB's bitch. Someone brought up some good points with Narc also...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch LB's Bitch]*



Ignoring that I refuted those points and said I could prove it? 

Someone investigate Chiba. It feels like he's trying hard to put suspicion on others while ignoring possible arguments.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CHIBA]*

Scum slip is gonna slip.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2011)

Here I am, guys.

Let me read back a coupla pages now.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Ignoring that I refuted those points and said I could prove it?
> 
> Someone investigate Chiba. It feels like he's trying hard to put suspicion on others while ignoring possible arguments.



Bro, you responded to the accusations but that in itself doesnt abscond you..

I'm a townie with a partner. I assure you


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn, 3 mafia dead already. 

But yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with Shin on things since everyone else is just being random. Sphyer is most likely town going by his "I'm mafia" act, and CR's trolling isn't helping. Ares should kill him next phase.

I'm also suspicious of ETT and Narc for the reasons Shin gave, especially the former.

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*

Luci is also highly suspicious. He's looking random to me, and I'm thinking he might be the SK.


----------



## Amrun (Jun 24, 2011)

Jesus shit, cr's scumdar has been amazing this game... Phase 1 I asked hiim, Lwhy LB and Legend?" 

*[vote lynch cycloid]*

Following him again for now while I go back and investigate who else defended LB.


----------



## Amrun (Jun 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> You guys are all just hating on LB. what the fuck



Eeeeeeah.  He tried so hard to derail onto grahf.

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

I also find grahf suspiciious, but only one of these two is scum.


----------



## Juri (Jun 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Jesus shit, cr's scumdar has been amazing this game... Phase 1 I asked hiim, Lwhy LB and Legend?"
> 
> *[vote lynch cycloid]*
> 
> Following him again for now while I go back and investigate who else defended LB.



he didn't say he thought i was scum though. he said i was ares which is wrong but still...


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually, I think I'll change too.

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

I'll leave ETT to night action(s).


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action.*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Death of Ares*










​
_
Perses: Finally my time to shine? 
Atlas: It is just us two left. Kill Ares, we know who he is and where he is from my scouting last night.
Perses: Will do.
_

Perses saw Ares chilling from the trolling today. He had some himself, delivered some, and decided to kick back and relax.

_
Ares: Troll... Troll.... Troll.... gurarara
_

Perses attacked Ares with all his might while he was trolling sleeping. Perses was stronger than anybody expected, ending Ares in one mighty blow.

Perses attacked ChaosReaper [Ares]

Modnote: There are hints in the write ups. It might not be this one, it might not be in any but one, but there are hints.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Cycloid
> ChaosReaper
> Grahf
> 
> ...



mfw im right 

anyway,

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]
*

Can we get a vote count?


----------



## Dei (Jun 24, 2011)

Chiba said:


> The person I'm most suspicious of is LB's bitch. Someone brought up some good points with Narc also...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch LB's Bitch]*



Please elaborate of these suspicions.

*[Vote lynch St.Lucifer]*


----------



## Toreno (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, Ares is dead... 

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*

Since he wants to be killed.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lucy gonna Jest*

_Apollo: ♫♫♫
Hercules: Who are you?
Apollo: Kill me if you can ♫♫♫
Hercules: I don’t care who you are, I’ll just bash your skull in. 
Apollo: Why can't I get hanged? ♫♫♩-
_
*Hercules killed St. Lucifer [Apollo]*

Sorry for the short write up again. I've been busy


----------



## Chibason (Jun 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty's Bitch said:


> Please elaborate of these suspicions.
> 
> *[Vote lynch St.Lucifer]*



I read the entire thread earlier and your posts stood out to me. 

Im going to change my vote  though

*[Change Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Told ya'll I believed Luci was town. His Jester act was too obv this time.


----------



## Juri (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

**


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Bro, you responded to the accusations but that in itself doesnt abscond you..
> 
> I'm a townie with a partner. I assure you



Still ignoring the part where I say that I could prove it if I have to. 

Just claiming that you're town doesn't prove your town. So like I said, right now you look suspicious.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2011)

we all need to stick together and kill Cubey or azn. either one will do


----------



## Chibason (Jun 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Still ignoring the part where I say that I could prove it if I have to.
> 
> Just claiming that you're town doesn't prove your town. So like I said, right now you look suspicious.



Narc, I laid off of you so you wouldnt feel pressured to reveal. 

I also stated that I can prove I'm town. I trust you for now so lets  look for mafia together. cool?


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

Let me know if I can replace someone, . Just don't give me the mafia night actions in the process


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

itt narc continues to be mad


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

Will do Lucy. I am sorry you got the jester, but RNG's a bitch


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> itt narc continues to be mad



ITG, you're dead.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 24, 2011)

We've got this.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohoho...


*[vote lynch sphyer-sama]*

Die, kratos!!


----------



## Toreno (Jun 24, 2011)

Azn's Kratos.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope, sphyer-_sama_ is

Go read the write up you fools!!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]

*Get the votes off St. Luci.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 24, 2011)

Sphyer-sama is kratos!!!


----------



## Chibason (Jun 24, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> B][Change Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]



He's Town. I think we need to consider lynching LegendaryBeauty'sBitch..unless someone has reason not to.  

*[Change Voteback Lynch LBB]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty's Bitch]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Well if Chiba is sure he's town.

*[Change Vote Lynch LBB]*


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2011)

I seriously would not lynch Cubey town  CR, what are you up to. I was the first one to seriously push the LB lynch



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *EnterTheTao* - When nobody noticed or didn't buy Ishamael's reveal as Hera he tried to bring our attention to it. He then tried to bring our attention onto St Lucifer whom I doubt is mafia.
> Did not vote.
> 
> *Narcissus* - Subtle and careful support of ETT assertion on Ishamael claiming Hera. Cautiously tried to shift vote by suggesting we look into somebody else. Looking into someone else ended up as off topic discussion with Grahf whom I currently believe is town.
> ...



No one looked into this? 

*[VOTE LYNCH ETT]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Player List*  (2 xx's means you met the posting requirement, 1 x means you posted 1 out of the 2 needed)
> 
> 1. Legendary Beauty's Bitch
> 2. >.>
> ...



For activity and votecount


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2011)

lol cr was ares  

i still think sphyer was telling the truth  or he could be kratos who knows


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 24, 2011)

So many derps.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey grafh and James have an alpha in their name!!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

my fucking god whoever is voting for me is such a derp. hold on I'mma fucking fix everything

goddamn it town you are so fucking stupid


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

Sphyer-sama is Kratos-sama


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

oh yeah, Sphyer is probably Kratos, but if you want mafia....

*[VOTE LYNCH Legendary Beauty's Bitch]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

Please kill kratos!! You have to kill him right now before night phase!! Please!!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

the vigilante can get Sphyer


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

Please kill him before night phase though okk~


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> oh yeah, Sphyer is probably Kratos, but if you want mafia....
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Legendary Beauty's Bitch]*




What is this based on ?


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 25, 2011)

The Vigi was killed and the backup already attacked.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> What is this based on ?



Chiba labeled him as suspicious, and I agreed. go back to his post.



Raven Rider said:


> The Vigi was killed and the backup already attacked.



indeed

that's why I'm here, as savior of the derps

just wait for Awesome


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

*INCOMING TROLL*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm sure it does not involve me. or else i shall release the kraken


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LegendaryBeauty's Bitch]*

I trust you ETT.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

Everything has... Gone just as I had hoped 

I planned this moment since before I made the game. Soon enough, it will be fulfilled


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

never mind guys

*[VOTE LYNCH Sphyer]*

If he is Kratos, it'll take two attacks to kill him. Vigilante take out LBB.

gg mafia and SK


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Chiba labeled him as suspicious, and I agreed. go back to his post.





Awesome said:


> *INCOMING TROLL*





Awesome said:


> Everything has... Gone just as I had hoped
> 
> I planned this moment since before I made the game. Soon enough, it will be fulfilled



Yeah... I'm waiting for this 'troll' before making my vote. smh


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> never mind guys
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Sphyer]*
> 
> ...



Town doesn't even need Kratos to be killed to win


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

oh, wow, you're right. 

I'll just wait for the troll, though.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome I love your set 
Please I don't want to die!! Kill sphyer right now!! ;~;


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

_Clotho: Today was interesting, but I feel as if… things could have gone better. 
Atropos: Are you going to use “that”
Clotho: Indeed, all I have to do is turn this a little this way and …_

The thread of this game has been spun backwards, restarting this phase. 


*THE DAY PHASE HAS RESTARTED*

This phase will last an additional 12 hours from the time it was supposed to end as well. All actions that have happened, aside from a cop’s investigation, have not occurred. Everyone else may re-submit their actions. 

St. Lucifer [Apollo] is now alive.
Chaos [Ares] is now alive.
Shark Skin [Poseidon] is now alive.

I'll edit everything like it never happened. Until then, you may resubmit your actions if you have any.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

now don't fucking derp so hard, townies, smh

*[vote lynch LegendaryBeauty's Bitch]*


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright, so we lynch LBB, and the vigilante takes out one of Sphyer's lives. GG.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

Yay they're alive again!! D

Hohenheim set<3

Please kill sphyer-sama now..not only is he kratos..but..he..my heART..that fool...I won't forgive him for this!!!

Under those new circumstances of his and ivy's trechary...I cannot let them free...

But sphyer really is kratos...but his trechary to me..now I have more reason to want his body lynched than the fact that he's kratos, and independent...


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

*Another Incoming Troll*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch legendarybeauty's bitch]*


We must kill sphyer before night phase...if one of his lives are lost...we need both though!!!


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 25, 2011)

Only 2 mafia remain. If everything plays right we can end it this day phase. 

*[vote lynch LBB]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

​After searching for so long and having a sense of deja vu, Kratos finally found Pandora in a labyrinth. 

_Pandora: Kratos-Sama! You found me!
Kratos: What is with this sama? What are you talking about?
Pandora: Yes, you are my sama, arent? you? Where is the heART?
Kratos: Whatever you mean child, give me my power. _

Kratos threw Pandora into the flames of Olympus, where it unlocked Pandora?s box.

*AznKuchikiChick [Pandora] has been found by Kratos and used to unlock Pandora ?s Box. Kratos now has a one shot he can use and is now bulletproof. Pandora is now dead.*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

Sphyer found Azn  Oh the irony.

*[CHANGE VOTE Sphyer]*

I refuse to let him win.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK I TOLD YOU FUCKERS TO LYNCH SPHYER GODDAMN IT FUCK YOU ALL

..c..cubey-san..I...thank you!! Redeem me!! Kill sphyer-sama! It is my last wish..

I..i..leave you..now..cubey..-san...

Pandora has faded into the ashes and dies

/dead bye bye!! ill play god of war thanks to this game!


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm back bitches.

*[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> WHAT THE FUCK I TOLD YOU FUCKERS TO LYNCH SPHYER GODDAMN IT FUCK YOU ALL
> 
> ..c..cubey-san..I...thank you!! Redeem me!! Kill sphyer-sama! It is my last wish..
> 
> ...



Yes... I agree as well


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys, let's not forget...We win by eliminating the Mafia. Kratos can win with us. 

We only have 2 Mafia left so switching off of LBB isn't the best idea. Let's lynch a Mafia now and maybe we kill the last Mafia during Night phase and victory will be ours.


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LBB]*

I got my eyes on you Chiba.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

*Incoming Action*


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

CR attacked either LBB or Sphyer.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Damnit... every time I come here to vote one action has been posted and another one is incoming.
smh
Bastards


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

_Kratos: I AM IMMORTAL! I AM A GOD
Morpheus: zzzzzzz
Kratos: Is this the God of Sleep? This will be perfect to test my newfound powers on._

Kratos went up to the god of Sleep and punched it in the face with all of his might, killing the god.

_Kratos: This is my new power!_

*Kratos easily dispatched of Sphyer [Morpheus] using his one shot.*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

my god man 

Ares kill LBB. after all, you owe it to us.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Well... Inb4 another dayaction.

*[VOTE LYNCH LB'S BITCH]*

< goes to bed


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LBB]*

Last switch. Fuck these trolls


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> _Kratos: I AM IMMORTAL! I AM A GOD
> Morpheus: zzzzzzz
> Kratos: Is this the God of Sleep? This will be perfect to test my newfound powers on._
> 
> ...





This game is hilarious.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2011)

And an excellent job you did, Awesome. 

*[VOTE LYNCH LBB]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

What's going on around here?


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

/dead


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> What's going on around here?



Trolling. Trolling everywhere.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

oh and if I die, revive me after you guys kill Perseus/Perseus has already used his action, Minos

since if you guys derp again we would be fucked otherwise.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Trolling. Trolling everywhere.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm gonna resend PM's telling people the phase has been extended and that their actions have to be resent.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

Whoa ok i dont get it anymore but 

*[vote lynch lbb]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

LMAO! What a way to wake up to trolling. The remaining mafia members probably thinking wtf.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> LMAO! What a way to wake up to trolling. The remaining mafia members probably thinking wtf.



yeah, yeah, and probably cursing themselves for not going along with your idea to lynch the townie.

Apologies are in order.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

Do we have to revote too?

*[Vote Lynch LBB]*

Just in case.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

No, votes stay as a precaution in case some people can't make it. There's a vote count on the front page.

I'm out for now. I might not be back for a while, but make sure to send in your actions.


----------



## Juri (Jun 25, 2011)

This phase has been extremely amusing. 

*[Lynch LBB]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

So now that he's gone, can we talk about how unawesome awesome is?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> yeah, yeah, and probably cursing themselves for not going along with your idea to lynch the townie.
> 
> Apologies are in order.



Nay good sir. Nobody's psychic.  Accussation and self defence are the core of the game. The suspicion was good and you were defended before you even arrived so the few votes were shifted and no harm done. That's how it works. The real derp would be killing you without letting you defend yourself at all.


----------



## Dei (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh look getting bandawagoned while sleeping how fun
I find it intresting that chiba didn't explain why i am suspicious at all yet everyone is jumping on this wagon. It's amusing.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 25, 2011)

A ton of trolling going on in here. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LBB]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LBB]*

CR kill someone dammit.


----------



## Dei (Jun 25, 2011)

Have fun lynching aphrodite. Stupid townies.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty's Bitch said:


> Oh look getting bandawagoned while sleeping how fun
> I find it intresting that chiba didn't explain why i am suspicious at all yet everyone is jumping on this wagon. It's amusing.



I felt like your posts were suspicious. I have nothing else to go on, and apparently no one else does.  

But, what a surprise, you claim to be a doctor just like the Mafia did last phase...

I'm sticking with my vote.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 25, 2011)

Holy mother of fuck. This is the most trolling I have ever seen in a single phase! 

My God, man. 

*[Vote Lynch LBB]*

CR, I apologize for suspecting you.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2011)

So I guess I'm back


----------



## Toreno (Jun 25, 2011)

Claiming doctor...

Mafia tactic.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

*The Death of Ares*










​
_
Perses: Finally my time to shine? 
Atlas: It is just us two left. Kill Ares, we know who he is and where he is from my scouting last night.
Perses: Will do.
_

Perses saw Ares chilling from the trolling today. He had some himself, delivered some, and decided to kick back and relax.

_
Ares: Troll... Troll.... Troll.... gurarara... I think I've said this before.... gurararara
_

Perses attacked Ares with all his might while he was trolling sleeping. Perses was stronger than anybody expected, ending Ares in one mighty blow.

*Perses attacked ChaosReaper[Ares]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *The Death of Ares......again*



CR you derp you didn't even use your kill!


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

It's funny. We all call ourselves stupid townies in games but I'm sure we're all "friends" to some degree in the fanclubs..

Isn't it funy?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2011)

Is because we are cool that we can call ourselfs derps without anyone feeling bad about it.


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

Except LB that one time crying abut a game and someone having to console her as if it was serious business.

Whatever.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> CR you derp you didn't even use your kill!



You were expecting CR to do something... seriously ?
Lol.

Just...

Lol.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2011)

>.>

**


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> >.>
> 
> **



Um.......................

<.<


----------



## Aries (Jun 25, 2011)

And everything is coming back in full circle. It's beautiful
Really


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

gtfo you dead cunt.


----------



## Aries (Jun 25, 2011)

I thought Michael had kicked your ass  all the way to the 9th circle I guess another circle should do. Back to the underground you go St beezlebub


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> _Kratos: I AM IMMORTAL! I AM A GOD
> Morpheus: zzzzzzz
> Kratos: Is this the God of Sleep? This will be perfect to test my newfound powers on._
> 
> ...







OAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARAAAABHAHAHAJJA

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHA
A
AHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

AAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH!AAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAH

AHAHAHHAHAJHHAHAHHA

A
AHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHJAJAJHAJAHAHHHAHHAHHAHAHHAGAGGAHHAJHAHHHAHHA


AAAHAHAHHHHHHHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHAAAAAAAA




AAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAH
!HHAHAHHAHA



AHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> OAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARAAAABHAHAHAJJA
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHA
> A
> ...



...
It's official, Azn has gone mad.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> ...
> It's official, Azn has gone mad.



It's official, >.> is mad late with his assessment.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 25, 2011)

At least me and sphyer-sama died kind of together<3

BEST THAT, IVY.

sphyer-sama x azn 4ever


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Chiba said:


> It's official, >.> is mad late with his assessment.



Chiba... bro. 

<.<


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

Chiba said:


> It's official, >.> is mad late with his assessment.



It's official, Chiba is Captain Obvious.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> It's official, Chiba is Captain Obvious.



It's official, Shin > Chiba.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> It's official, Shin > Chiba.


​

Edit: But, seriously. I am interested in having a Mafia rival...Shin, are you up for it? 

You already know the name of the game....


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Vigilantism*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

Chiba said:


> ​
> 
> Edit: But, seriously. I am interested in having a Mafia rival...Shin, are you up for it?
> 
> ...



It's on brah!


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

Hercules please do some damage


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

Hercules has until 1 am 6/26/11 US EST time to send in the action.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

we can deduce from here who he is :33


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2011)

Hercules is dumb.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 25, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *Except LB that one time crying abut a game and someone having to console her as if it was serious business.*
> 
> Whatever.



 

Oh man!


----------



## Amrun (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know what's going on; I am sorry.

*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*

If something changed from last time this phase happened that makes this a dumb vote, I'll figure it out eventually when I have time to read. I'm soooo fucking tired.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 26, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Hercule is dumb.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ending the phase now.*


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2011)

Hercules


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 26, 2011)

Ending the phase..what are you talking about..you just rebooted it!!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Death of Aprhodite*

_Aprhodite: Who is this? It seems as if I have some company for tonight. I had nobody yesterday, but this is something new.
Zeus: Get on the bed, Aprodite.
Aprhodite: As you wish, Zeus. Come right over here..._

*30 minutes later*

_Zeus: That was... unexpected. Oh well she was a somebody else's Bitch anyway._

*Zeus over-exerted himself and LegendaryBeauty's Bitch [Aphrodite] has been lynched.*

*The Night Phase begins.*

@Azn I said I'm extending the phase 12 hours.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 26, 2011)

lmao @ lbb being town


@awesome, whoops I posted that in the wrong thread I thought this was uchiha god game sorry


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 26, 2011)

Isn't his original Japanese name ''Mr. Satan''? 

My country's dub didn't change it, and it was just funny when the fans cheered ''Saaatan! Saaaatan! Saaatan!''

xD


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

His real name is Mark


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

Ending the Night Phase now.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Isn't his original Japanese name ''Mr. Satan''?
> 
> My country's dub didn't change it, and it was just funny when the fans cheered ''Saaatan! Saaaatan! Saaatan!''
> xD



Yeah, it is Mr Satan in original Japanese. But, when I first came to know of him, Funimation called him Hercule lol


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

*The End of the Second Night*

During this night....

Kratos was on his way to kill Zeus when... 

_Hera: Bravo, Bravo. Our hero has arrived. Applause for another bastard child of Zeus. Just in time for the final act.
Kratos: Hera.
Hera: You look terrible, dear. Still wanting to kill my husband I suppose?
Kratos: You know I seek revenge on Zeus.
Hera: Can't say that I blame you. He fears the powers you have obtained.
Kratos: His fears will not matter when he is dead.
Hera: I'll drink to that. I cannot allow you to do that though. Destroy him._

Hercules appears from beyond the gate.
_
Hercules: Hello, brother.
Kratos: This is not between us, Hercules.
Hercules: Isn't it? You were always Zeus' favorite.
Kratos: The air on Olympus affects your thinking, brother. Zeus has no favorites.
Hercules: Think about it brother. While I was stuck cleaning the Augean Stables, you were chosen to kill the Hydra. Not convinced? How about this? While you were off doing these amazing quests, I was sent to find an apple. They called them labors. Hah! Perhaps he did allow me to kill the Nemean Lion, but he made your name known among the people. A fierce warrior. A killer made hero. A man made a GOD! But this time brother, this time I will destroy you. Call it my thirteenth and final labor. Soon I will become the God of War and claim the throne for myself!
Kratos: You aspire to be an Olympian yet their reign is ending, Hercules. 
Hercules: We'll see about that. 
_
In a long and gory battle, Kratos showed who was stronger and killed Hercules. *Kratos killed Cycloid [Hercules].* 

_Kratos: It seems as if I am right, Hercules.... My heart.... GRAH!!... What... was that? It seems as if the Sisters still oppose me. Foolish sisters, standing in my way._

*Atropos attempted to kill Kratos*, but since he was Bulletproof it did not work.

Meanwhile, Hera ran off somewhere else...

_Perses: What are we doing now. 
Atlas: Who knows (throws a rock up Mt. Olympus)

Hera: Foolish mortal, aspiring to kill the strongest man on Olympus. He is quite-_

A rock landed on Hera, killing her. *The mafia faction killed Shin - Zangetsu [Hera].*

*Day Phase 3 has started*


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2011)

Lets lynch kratos that silly rabbit.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 27, 2011)

Kratos


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

Atropos, now is your time to shine 

We can work on the Mafia after this fool is out of the picture


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2011)

You mafia basterds.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn write-up from last night phase is probably what gave Shin away.

That's Awesome and his clues for ya.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 27, 2011)

Activity send to be lacking...


----------



## Juri (Jun 27, 2011)

lol i got killed.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 27, 2011)

I expected this to end more quickly.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 27, 2011)

So we dont have any info on the Mafia....

It doesn't need to be a wasted phase so I'll reveal our info-

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

tbh I never clued at Shin. What you think is clues that give people away is actually was actually a hint for the doctor to protect someone.
/all doctors dead and no more hints for that


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2011)

So >.> is Kratos?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

*The Death of another Judge*

_Atlas: Why don't you go see if any judges are still trying to save some people down in the underworld?
Perses: I might as well, that is probably our best thing to do. It's better we kill one of them than have one of them revive a harmful enemy._

Perses walked down to the judged of Hades and found King Minos.

_Perses: A one, a two, and a three!
_
*Perses stepped on King Minos, smashing him. Perses killed Cubey [King Minos]*

Another small write up because I just woke up.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing else for me to go on right now, so...

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*



Awesome said:


> tbh I never clued at Shin. What you think is clues that give people away is actually was actually a hint for the doctor to protect someone.
> /all doctors dead and no more hints for that



So... it was a hint for Shin to protect himself?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll tell everything at the end of the game


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2011)

This phase is pretty dead...


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Atropos, kill Amrun in the night.

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH >.>]*

Lets get rid of em.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch >.>]* 

why rofl though?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

I think one person has met the posting requirements, and if nobody else does, most people are getting roleblocked  There is only 6 hours left in the phase.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey should of resurrected one of the vigs before he died.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 27, 2011)

dunno if we should kill Kratos. If he could offer his services, our way, though... but until then...

*[VOTE LYNCH >.>]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 27, 2011)

also, targets are Toreno and Amrun. They're mafia. have at them.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

Why lynch me ? I can win with town, you know. 

Also, I have no problem with playing pro-town.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

We should get >.> to play pro-town if he is Kratos.

Edit: wow quadruple ninja'd this time.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 27, 2011)

cool. going with my other suspicion, then.

*[VOTE LYNCH Toreno]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> dunno if we should kill Kratos. If he could offer his services, our way, though... but until then...
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH >.>]*


His win condition is to kill a townie, his role is much more pro-mafia until then. We forced mafia down to 2 (it will be 1 when Atrapos kills Amrun at the night). After that, it's finding the last scum.

Helios should roleblock Narcissus. I suspect him.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

We can give him a target for the night, he can go for that target. If he doesn't we lynch him the following day phase.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> His win condition is to kill a townie, his role is much more pro-mafia until then. We forced mafia down to 2 (it will be 1 when Atrapos kills Amrun at the night). After that, it's finding the last scum.
> 
> Helios should roleblock Narcissus. I suspect him.



he's already killed the townie his win condition required, except Zeus. and besides, even if he doesn't kill Zeus, he wins with town. all in the role description.

There's a good chance Atropos won't live to see the life of day next phase. Hercules and Ares are also gone. Why pass the chance up?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

> Raven Rider said:
> 
> 
> > We can give him a target for the night, he can go for that target. If he doesn't we lynch him the following day phase.
> ...


Alright. Mass change votes to Amrun now. If that is possible, we can ask Kratos to kill a target we chose for him.

*[Change Vote Lynch Amrun0*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Helios should roleblock Narcissus. I suspect him.



............................................________
....................................,.-??...................``~.,
.............................,.-?...................................?-.,
.........................,/...............................................?:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:?........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....?~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....?~,_........?~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......?=,_.......?-,_.......,.-~-,},.~?;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......?=-._......?;,,./`..../?............../
...,,,___.\`~,......?~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-?
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Chibason (Jun 27, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Alright. Mass change votes to Amrun now. If that is possible, we can ask Kratos to kill a target we chose for him.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Amrun0*



Give me a target and you can consider them dead.

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Anything else bro (Narcissus). There is not single town role that you can be that has night action to do unless you are Helios himself.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

>.> said:


> Give me a target and you can consider them dead.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*


Consider Narcissus your target for now.
I have a good feeling on him.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Consider Narcissus your target for now.
> I have a good feeling on him.



I already went over this last phase with Chiba. But I'm interested to see what the town thinks before I prove myself to be town.

Please do tell town. Do you find me innocent or guilty?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Consider Narcissus your target for now.
> I have a good feeling on him.



I'm not going to kill him, if you're the only one that supports this choice.
Last thing I need is for scum to direct me to townies and me ending up getting lynched.

So, simply put, I need 4, or more, people to agree with a target. That way, we can minimize the chances of scum using me for their dirty work.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

I think Narc needs to put better defense.




> EnterTheTao said:
> 
> 
> > also, targets are Toreno and Amrun. They're mafia. have at them.
> ...


How strong do you suspect him?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I already went over this last phase with Chiba. But I'm interested to see what the town thinks before I prove myself to be town.
> 
> Please do tell town. Do you find me innocent or guilty?


What makes Chiba suspect you (your behavior in Ishmael's lynch) makes me suspect you. Reveal yourself at this point. Because there is only one mafia other than Amrun at this point.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Edit: I mean it was Shin, I think not Chiba. But the point is I find it odd you highlighted Ishmael's Hera claim.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

>.> said:


> I'm not going to kill him, if you're the only one that supports this choice.
> Last thing I need is for scum to direct me to townies and me ending up getting lynched.
> 
> So, simply put, I need 4, or more, people to agree with a target. That way, we can minimize the chances of scum using me for their dirty work.


I think it's fair what you are saying. There is only 1 anti-town role we need to find. 3/4 is a good number.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> What makes Chiba suspect you (your behavior in Ishmael's lynch) makes me suspect you. Reveal yourself at this point. Because there is only one mafia other than Amrun at this point.



I'm not going to reveal myself just because you say so. I want to see how many other people suspect me first. Now I'm starting to see the humor in watching other people derp.

If need be, I'll take the necessary action to prove myself today. Until then, I'll sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Alright. Mass change votes to Amrun now. If that is possible, we can ask Kratos to kill a target we chose for him.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Amrun0*



*[Change Vote Lynch Amrun]

Town*, switch your vote form >.> to Amrun.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I'm not going to reveal myself just because you say so. I want to see how many other people suspect me first. Now I'm starting to see the humor in watching other people derp.
> 
> If need be, I'll take the necessary action to prove myself today. Until then, I'll sit back and enjoy the show.


I think it is imperative you take the necessary action to prove yourself today itself. Are you hinting at Hermes? You could get 2 birds in one shot if you understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I think it's fair what you are saying. There is only 1 anti-town role we need to find. 3/4 is a good number.



I'm glad you agree.



Narcissus said:


> I'm not going to reveal myself just because you say so. I want to see how many other people suspect me first. Now I'm starting to see the humor in watching other people derp.
> 
> If need be, I'll take the necessary action to prove myself today. Until then, I'll sit back and enjoy the show.



You do realise that there are only a few hours left in this phase, right ?
Not that you're in danger of getting lynched, or anything... oh wait, if people agree with Sarun, I might end up killing you.

Some words of advice, bro, role reveal. Otherwise you might end up dead.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 27, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*

Toreno is the best bet, but Narcissus doesn't seem like a terrible one. Either one, >.>.

though since the town went and wasted their savior's sacrifice (smh Ares, smh Hercules), I do think some compensation is in order.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

I think there will be a plethora of roleblocks this night.

smh, inactives.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I think it is imperative you take the necessary action to prove yourself today itself. Are you hinting at Hermes? You could get 2 birds in one shot if you understand where I am coming from.



You're coming from the wrong place in expecting me, I'll tell you that much.

But like I said, I'm interested to see how many people are suspicious of me first. It's funny to watch people derp.

Townies gonna town.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> You're coming from the wrong place in expecting me, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> But like I said, I'm interested to see how many people are suspicious of me first. It's funny to watch people derp.
> 
> Townies gonna town.



.... 
It almost seems like you have a deathwish. >.>


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> You're coming from the wrong place in expecting me, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> But like I said, I'm interested to see how many people are suspicious of me first. It's funny to watch people derp.
> 
> Townies gonna town.


There is no sympathy for you if you don't reveal at this point. There is only one non-town role to be confirmed.
Rofl is going to target you and I'll take responsibility over him for that.
If you are scum, town has hit the jackpot.
if you are town other than Zeus, reveal now and save ourselves the trouble.
If you are Zeus, consider it a worthy sacrifice. Town needs to weed out the scum.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

*Incoming day action*


----------



## Chibason (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I think it is imperative




Bro, sarun said it was _*Imperative*_.:amazed


You better do it


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

Stealing my thunder Narc smh

*Hermes day announcement.*

A wise man once said....


"I have decided that the town has amused me enough with their derping. Narcissus is innocent.

Common sense is so uncommon these days."

-Hermes' message


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Whoever Hermes should reveal himself in his announcement. otherwise a major derp.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, there goes killing narc...
I take it that Toreno is the new target ?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Ninja'd. Narcissus,, I derped in my suspicion on you.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Stealing my thunder Narc smh



Sorry Awesome I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

>.> said:


> Well, there goes killing narc...
> I take it that Toreno is the new target ?


yes, we move onto Toreno now. I'm going to get a read on his posts so we can get more comfortable.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Ninja'd. Narcissus,, I derped in my suspicion on you.



*Stop the presses!*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

Part of me wishes I would've let the town go on derping and kill me, so I could've fully enjoyed the satisfaction of watching their utter lack of common sense.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

Narc, you agree with me killing Toreno ?



sarun uchiha said:


> yes, we move onto Toreno now. I'm going to get a read on his posts so we can get more comfortable.



Ok.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Part of me wishes I would've let the town go on derping and kill me, so I could've fully enjoyed the satisfaction of watching their utter lack of common sense.


Don't be narcissistic. You are part of the blue team, you should help a fellow blue out when they derp/wrongly suspect you.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

I am feeling Toreno is the last scum. These are the posts I want to point out but specifically check out 3rd, and 4th quotes.
In 3rd one, he was suggesting that Ish could be telling the truth. Then, I feel he tried to redirect the lynch from Ish in his 4th post.

*Rofl, get Toreno at night.*




> Toreno said:
> 
> 
> > *[VOTE LYNCH LB]*
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I am feeling Toreno is the last scum. These are the posts I want to point out but specifically check out 3rd, and 4th quotes.
> In 3rd one, he was suggesting that Ish could be telling the truth. Then, I feel he tried to redirect the lynch from Ish in his 4th post.
> 
> *Rofl, get Toreno at night.*



It would be nice if other people would agree with this. Although ETT already listed Toreno as one of the people he thought was scum so, I'm pretty sure he'll agree.
Still... it would be nice if he said it. >..>


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonna have to read through this phase and see how I was brought up...


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

So we are voting for Amrun or toreno?


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2011)

ETT, how do you know I'm scum? What evidence do you have besides my bad judgment on Ish?


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Amrun, Kratos (>.>) is going to attack Toreno at night.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Gonna have to read through this phase and see how I was brought up...



You do that. Better hurry up tho.



Grαhf said:


> So we are voting for Amrun or toreno?



We're lynching Amrun and I'm, most likely, going to kill Toreno.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Toreno said:


> ETT, how do you know I'm scum? What evidence do you have besides my bad judgment on Ish?


that is the evidence i have.

role reveal now. Rofl is Kratos and Amrun is one of the scums. Which means just 1 non-town role left.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*

If Kratos attacks me he will win.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

2. >.> 
5. Raven Rider 
6. Chiba *x*
8. EnterTheTao
9. Amrun 
12. Grαhf 
17. Jαmes 
18. Shark Skin *x* Poseidon
19. sarun uchiha *x*
21. JiraiyaTheGallant 
22. Toreno *xx*
24. St. Lucifer *x* Apollo
25. Narcissus

>.> is Kratos
Amrun is a scum

me (Sarun), Narcissus, Chiba, ETT, Toreno, Shark, and Luci are all town.

Raven, Grahf, James, JTG are the suspects now.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Raven, Grahf, James, JTG are the suspects now.

*4 of you, role reveal now.*


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm Aeacus. My last partner died on me this phase.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Now down to James, grahf and JTG.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol if you think I am going to role reveal, kill me if you want, but that would only help mafia.

Real men don't role reveal.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 27, 2011)

>.> said:


> We're lynching Amrun and I'm, *most likely*, going to kill Toreno.



.....


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Lol if you think I am going to role reveal, kill me if you want, but that would only help mafia.
> 
> Real men don't role reveal.


don't be a main in the rear end. man up and reveal. real men can pull it off.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Real men don't role reveal.



**


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

you are not helping town if you don't reveal. if you are town and you didn't reveal now after Zeus revealed...


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Real men do what they want and don't care what others think.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

James already revealed himself as Hades. So, it's down to grahf and JTG.

Atrapos, pick grahf.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

I never reveal, never.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Ima going to laugh if you kill me.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

only role to be claimed is Helios. whoever out of grahf and JTG is Helios should roleblock the other to stop the faction kill.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Ima going to laugh if you kill me.


go ahead and laugh. you are no help to won.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Roleblocks don't stop faction kills Sarun.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually I have been.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Roleblocks don't stop faction kills Sarun.


i see.

well, we are close to eliminating mafia anyway. grahf is not helping his case at all.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed, Helios should roleblock me.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

lol I remember Grahf doing this in the Kon game.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Exactly, I don't role reveal, but trust me when I say I am town.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

it's between him and JTG now. I suggest Atrapos pick out JTG now.

whoever has not claimed or counter claimed at this point is derping hard if they are town.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

> Raven Rider said:
> 
> 
> > lol I remember Grahf doing this in the Kon game.
> ...


Being selfish to one's style is anti-town attitude. just man up and let it go.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Is not selfish, is how real men play.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh silly Grahf there is no true way of being a real man. If you are one you are thats all there is to it. If you go by standards you arn't a true man.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

Honestly, I can see why Grαhf dislikes revealing. It makes for a pretty boring game if everyone and their mother just role reveals.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Oh silly Grahf there is no true way of being a real man. If you are one you are thats all there is to it. If you go by standards you arn't a true man.



Real men don't care about others people opinion.

Narc knows how it is


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Honestly, I can see why Grαhf dislikes revealing. It makes for a pretty boring game if everyone and their mother just role reveals.


we are at the point where we need to role reveal so the last scum can be finished off.

it's not boring, it's the thrill of forcing the last scum onto the corner.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

yes i agree toreno is scummy. prolly be good to take him out tonight rofl. 

will read back first.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Real men don't care about others people opinion.



I said that ealier. 


Raven Rider said:


> Real men do what they want and don't care what others think.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> yes i agree toreno is scummy. prolly be good to take him out tonight rofl.
> 
> will read back first.


i think you are quite behind.

we found Kratos.
we are lynching Amrun.
and we are down to grahf and JTG as last 2 scums. I am suggesting that Atrapos kill grahf at night.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I said that ealier.





Killing me = bad idea.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Killing me = bad idea.


extrapolate much more than aka role reveal.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Sarun, Grahf sticks by his word and won't role reveal whether if it is or not in our or his best interest. I don't see him revealing himself at all.

I respect that resolve Grahf.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> we are at the point where we need to role reveal so the last scum can be finished off.
> 
> it's not boring, it's the thrill of forcing the last scum onto the corner.



There isn't much thrill in saying "I'm X" and killing the one person who is left afterwards, with a few exceptions. It's why I actually prefer the No Revealing rule. But meh, the mafia were hit hard from the start of this game anyway.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks RR, is exactly as you said, but seriously trust me I am town.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch amrun]*

so who is toreno? 

if people have a problem with role revealing then they shouldn't play games where it is allowed. it becomes part of the mechanics and it's perfectly sane and logical to do it. games where revealing is allowed need janitors to place a higher risk. it's not boring actually. it's still interesting to see how mafia will wriggle his way through with suave lies. 

although yes i prefer no role revealing games but otherwise they're still good.


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *[change vote lynch amrun]*
> 
> so who is toreno?
> 
> ...



I didn't say the games themeslves were boring. I said it's boring when everyon just uses the rule all at once, like here. Someone brought up the Bleach Kon game. The reveal rule actually made that game interesting because someone claimed my role, causing a pretty long argument between us.

But in this particular case it's no where near as interesting.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Player List*  (2 xx's means you met the posting requirement, 1 x means you posted 1 out of the 2 needed)
> 
> 1. Legendary Beauty's Bitch [Aprhodite]
> 2. >.> *xx*
> ...


*

Vote count, activity, votes, etc. I would end the phase early, but Amrun has yet to post or vote. It wouldn't be fair if I didn't give her a chance to defend herself.*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I didn't say the games themeslves were boring. I said it's boring when everyon just uses the rule all at once, like here. Someone brought up the Bleach Kon game. The reveal rule actually made that game interesting because someone claimed my role, causing a pretty long argument between us.
> 
> But in this particular case it's no where near as interesting.



it's not boring. because the situation itself was something brought about by good gameplay (scum found amidst the towning). it's still interesting how the last mafia will try to deflect suspicion off him (grahf vs jtg) or whether or not either still has time to do so. 

there's plenty interesting things in this game. if they're not the ones you're looking for then it doesn't become any less interesting if you just know where to look.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> so who is toreno?



 never heard of the guy


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *[change vote lynch amrun]*
> 
> so who is *toreno?*
> 
> ...


Toreno claimed that if Kratos gets him, Kratos will win. Which means he is hinting Zeus. Kratos can still win with town even after winning btw. Kratos is Rofl.

Our plan: After Amrun is lynched, Atrapos will finish off grahf.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Killing me = bad idea, trust me on this.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2011)

I really though Zeus was going to have a killing role.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Killing me = bad idea, trust me on this.


we won't trust you when are insistently having anti-town behavior.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Me not wanting to role reveal isn't equal to being anti-town, but if you want to kill me go ahead do it.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Me not wanting to role reveal isn't equal to being anti-town, but if you want to kill me go ahead do it.


yes it is. You are being stumbling block to town by not cooperating at all. However, this is understandable if you are mafia.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Not really, did the same in kon's mafia game and I was legit just like here.


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GRAHF]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

who the fuck is friday?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

St. Lucifer


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

lol **


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm just going to end the phase early. Amrun can't get the votes off of her within this time. Everyone fine with this ?


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm just going to end the phase early. Amrun can't get the votes off of her within this time. Everyone fine with this ?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

I might as well. Votes locked in.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Before the phase is over:

Atrapos, kill grahf.
Helios, roleblock grahf.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 27, 2011)

Atrapos if you don't want to be a derp don't do it.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

*Day Three Lynch
*
_Perses: What have you been doing Atlas? You?ve been lying there all day.
Atlas:zzzz
Perses: Get off your ass, Atlas. 
Atlas: zzzz_

Perses punches Atlas in the face.

_Atlas:?
Perses: Get up!
Atlas:?
Perses: Oh shit?_

*Amrun [Atlas] has been lynched.* 

*The night phase begins.*

Send in your actions as soon as possible.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

I got all the actions. Ending the night phase now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

After searching for so long....

_Zeus: It has been to long, my son.
Kratos: Zeus!
Zeus: You are siding with the gods yet you still defy me?! Know your place, mortal. 
Kratos: It is you who dying, father._

After a long and bloody battle, Kratos won the fight against Zeus.

*Kratos kills Toreno [Zeus]*

*Kratos has now won, and will win even if he dies.*

modnote: I would have made this longer, but I derped and didn't put Kratos' action in my action list 

*Day phase 4 start*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

Edit: There was another action, however it wasn't in my action list. Editing it now.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant is the last mafia. Lynch him now.

*[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done Atrapos you didn't became a derp.

*[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2011)

Grahf, you were lucky and maybe Atrapos trusted his guts over me.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kratos has killed Toreno [Zeus].*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol >.> going for the win.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 28, 2011)

Na I think he just got roleblocked. Considering awesome said he got all actions.

*[vote lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

did Atrapos got roleblocked Awesome?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

I cannot say until the end of the game. Whether or not he did, that is up for you to decide.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

The write-up should somehow reflect this, not blantaly but at least for some info.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2011)

only 4 more votes for us to win.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't there only a town Roleblocker? 

Or did the last Mafia have a RB ability???

*[Vote Lynch JTG]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 28, 2011)

Vote lynch JTG without spaces. I am on my phone so it's hard to post.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck you, sarun. Come at me town.

But I'm not going down without one last kill.

*Edit:* Fuckin roleblocked.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 28, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Wasn't there only a town Roleblocker?
> 
> Or did the last Mafia have a RB ability???
> 
> *[Vote Lynch JTG]*



Poseidon and Helios are both roleblockers. So that makes two.


Edit: JTG


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

Helios' roleblock only lasts throughout the night phase. 

Anyway, 

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 28, 2011)

Well what do you know, I wasn't blocked. 

Die, Rofl.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

*Cockblocked*

_Perses: Imma throw another rock up there before I'm killed._

A rock comes towards Kratos.

_Kratos: Is that a rock?_

The rock lands on Kratos.

_Kratos: Smh_ 

*Perses attacked Kratos but survived due to being BP.*


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you really attack rolf? He's bulletproof and already won. 

edit: ninja'd also


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

We already won, I think you can end this.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 28, 2011)

..............

FUCK YOU FUCK TOWN FUCK THIS GAME FUCK MY LIFE FUCK EVERYTHING AFSFDG DH GFH DF RZDFG HVGF GHKJ HJB CHK<KGG <KUJ<JHVCB FDZF


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

I might just end it early.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 28, 2011)

So either Helios Rb'd Atropos or Poseidon commuted him....

Either way it was dumb move after we had all of that discussion last phase...

Atropos got robbed!!


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

Atropos save himself from being a derp.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 28, 2011)

* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

GFDG ASDG FGJ GHSD HNGFNJJ<IYDC SGEWA FTH RT NHDTYTD TGF*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chibason (Jun 28, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Atropos save himself from being a derp.



Atropos went after JTG...


^That's also at Shark Skin for commuting Atropos! 



*WHY!?!?!?!?!*​


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I thought he went for me


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

*The End
*
_Perses: I am the last one left... they know me and I don't stand a chance against them. My best bet is to run a way and find a way to repopulate us titans...
Kratos: Not so fast, Perses.
Perses: ...Kratos?! Yes... you can help us take out the gods. You have a power that none of them can match! Help me, Kratos!
Kratos: You are foolish, Perses. One moment you plan on running away and now you want to kill the gods? That is a coward's talk. I'll just kill you right here.
Perses: Don't do it Kratos...
Kratos: But I will, coward._

Kratos jumped at the titan and the titan grabbed him and crushed Kratos with his hand. Kratos pulled out his Blade of Olympus and ripped open the Titan's hand.

_Kratos: Do you think that is enough to stop me?_

Kratos ran up his arm with his blade in Perses arm, ripping it all the way through. Perses tried to grab Kratos, but Kratos took the opportunity to Scale his other arm and jump to his face. In mid-air, Kratos readied the Blade of Olympus and drove it into Perses eye, and then split open his head.

_Perses:But... Kratos.... what happened to your revenge on the gods?
Kratos: I have already killed Zeus. The gods look up to me now.
Perses: You are a fool.... kratos...
Kratos: SMH_

*JTG [Perses] has been lynched.* *Town has won the game, and Kratos (>.>) wins twice  *

Here is all the players.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Legendary Beauty's Bitch [Aprhodite]
2. >.> [Kratos]
3. Ishamael [Cronos]
4. Cycloid [Hercules]
5. Raven Rider [Aeacus]
6. Chiba [Atropos]
7. Legend [Gaia]
8. EnterTheTao [Clotho]
9. Amrun [Atlas]
10. Homestuck [Lahkesis]
11. Shima Tetsuo [Rhadhamanthus]
12. Grαhf [Helios]
13. MSAL [Oceanus]
14. ChaosReaper [Ares]
15. Shin - Zangetsu [Hera]
16. Sphyer [Morpheus]
17. Jαmes [Hades]
18. Shark Skin [Poseidon]
19. sarun uchiha [Athena]
20. AznKuchikiChick [Pandora]
21. JiraiyaTheGallant [Perses]
22. Toreno [Zeus]
23. Cubey [King Minos]
24. St. Lucifer [Apollo]
25. Narcissus [Hermes]




*Link Removed*

The reason some write ups were obvious is because it was more of a heads up for the doctor to protect someone (ex. CR as Ares) because they were found by the mafia or were plotting to kill. Also, the hints didn't just contain role hints. There were hints that alluded what a certain faction should do (ex. me hinting in the write up Gaia should recruit Kratos.) There were plenty of hints throughout the game that I don't think many people saw.

You may now vote for mvp. *[vote mvp (name)]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2011)

Just from observing this game:

*[Vote MVP >.>]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 28, 2011)

Told you I was legit


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

There is one last message from Hermes who was a bit too late to the death of Perses.

*The drums beat in an ominous rhythm. The bell sounds its final toll. The last of the Titans prepares to fall. A lesson to all: An eternity of suffering is the fate of those who dare challenge the gods.

We are coming, JTG.

-Hermes*


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

*[Vote MVP >.>]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2011)

We won.**


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

i was assassinated


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2011)

Great game Awesome. I will rep you once I get back to my computer.

Mafia dies and the trash got taken out. Plus a ton of laughs. 

ROFL gets MVP. Though you would've had to have been blind to not see his kill on Zeus coming  after he revealed.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot the QT's


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

Roughly one week from now, I will be hosting a Final Fantasy mafia game. I have the roles done, and if you want to see them, click . There might be another summon or two, however. There are 5 spots left, and if you want to join, message me or say so in this thread.


*Spoiler*: _FF players_ 




1.	CrazyMoronX
2.	Nois
3.	sarun uchiha
4.	St. Lucifer
5.	Legend
6.	LegendaryBeauty (depends)
7.	Sphyer
8.	Shima Tetsuo
9.	Homestuck
10.	Chiba
11.	Sora
12.	Fear
13.	Fireworks
14.	Ishamael
15.	Thdyingbreed
16.	ETT
17.	Raven Rider
18.	Narcissus
19.	Jαmes
20.	Shin – Zangetsu
21.	VastoLorDae
22.	strongarm85
23.	Cubey
24.	Mio
25.	
26.	
27.	
28.	
29.	
30.	WAD


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a quick game. Shame how the whole LB thing went down but congratulations to the town.

*[MVP Vote >.>]*

Found Pandera and won twice, can't get much better than that.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 28, 2011)

*[ Vote MVP >.>]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2011)

*[Vote MVP >.>]

*Mafia was unlucky in Day and Night 1 with loss of 3 of their members. Anything after that was uphill battle for them.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 28, 2011)

I honestly didn't know what the fuck I was doing this entire game


----------



## Chibason (Jun 28, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I honestly didn't know what the fuck I was doing this entire game



Did you pick me at random to commute? 

I would give JTG the MVP for being the last Mafia found, as it's customary for me to do so...but >.> did win twice and convince the other Townies (not me) that he would not kill us. 

*[Vote MVP >.>]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn you guys killing me so early again. This shall not go unpunished.  
 At least Chiba-Atropos didn't die afterwards coz that's who I was protecting.

*[Vote MVP Sarun Uchiha]*

I had to decide between him and ROFL. ROFL was good to clear up the rabble and functioned well as a weapon for town...much respect brother. 
However Sarun was town's Fairy Godfather and took on a coordinating role in pulling people together for one purpose which is why, combined with bad luck for mafia, the game ended so quickly.
Well done to The Sisters of Fate as well. Atropos drawing blood early and Clotho rewinding shit only for vig to remain quiet and die again.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I pretty much did. And since there was no chance of me actually killing you I did so without regard for whether or not you were mafia


----------



## Chibason (Jun 28, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah I pretty much did. And since there was no chance of me actually killing you I did so without regard for whether or not you were mafia



Darn...well, I thought I dropped enough hints that I was Atropos so I didn't expect a RB from Town...

@Shin- I only got 1 kill as Vigi in this game and they were Mafia. I would have had 2 if I had been able to finish off JTG last night  No town Casualties


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Kratos kills Toreno [Zeus]*
> 
> *Kratos has now won, and will win even if he dies.*







Grαhf said:


> Lol >.> going for the win.



Like anyone expected me to do differently... lol. Besides, previous dayphase, it was decided that I kill Toreno. Didn't see any other suggestions, so I actually carried out the last known one.





Awesome said:


> *Cockblocked*
> 
> _Perses: Imma throw another rock up there before I'm killed._
> 
> ...


_

Really, JtG ? Seriously.... smh.



Ishamael said:



*[MVP Vote >.>]*

Found Pandera and won twice, can't get much better than that.
		
Click to expand...


Actually, Awesome deserves the credit for me finding Pandora. He made the rolehints so obvious that even a blind man could see them. 

---------

I see a lot of people nominating me for MVP, but, honestly, I can't say that I feel I deserve it..._


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2011)

Rofl, after Toreno revealed himself, I pretty much didn't give any direct suggestions to you. I pretty much was asking Atrapos from there on. You winning was no harm to town at all. Great job btw. You played very well tactically. And you were very keen on picking clues.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Rofl, after Toreno revealed himself, I pretty much didn't give any direct suggestions to you. I pretty much was asking Atrapos from there on. You winning was no harm to town at all. Great job btw. You played very well tactically. And you were very keen on picking clues.



I know. 
I would have killed Toreno regardless of what town decided. Like I'm going to ignore such an easy opportunity. 

As for the hints.... it wasn't a matter of being very keen, it was just a matter of reading the write up and going 'oh look, CR is Ares', 'oh look, Azn is Pandora' and 'oh look, Cycloid is possibly Zeus'. Awesome's hints were blatantly obvious to anyone who knew the people in question.
Hell.. I figured that there was a 80% chance that Cycloid wasn't Zeus before I even sent in the action to kill him


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

tbh there were many hints, and many I don't think people picked up. Those were the obvious ones though, and that was because the mafia was killing CR.


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2011)

Mafia got lucky picking us off early 

Rofl nice


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 28, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Damn you guys killing me so early again. This shall not go unpunished.
> At least Chiba-Atropos didn't die afterwards coz that's who I was protecting.
> 
> *[Vote MVP Sarun Uchiha]*
> ...



words cannot describe my rage. 

but I was able to help Chiba out and I think we did pretty well. It was a pity to lose Homes so early, though.


----------



## Friday (Jun 28, 2011)

I won bitches.


----------



## Amrun (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the game.  Too bad we got fucking slayed.


----------



## Amrun (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the game.  Too bad we got fucking slayed.

I would like to join your next game, if there is room.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 29, 2011)

Will do, Amrun.


----------



## Amrun (Jun 29, 2011)

Aaaand I'll do better activity-wise.

Actually, when is your game set to start?

Maybe I shouldn't.  This next week will be bad for me.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 29, 2011)

I knew the moment I joined that the mafia was fucked since 2 were already dead by joinage and Legend died immediately afterwards. Combined with Amrun's inactivity and my last-phase derp, it was an easy win for town.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 29, 2011)

... It starts next week Amrun


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 29, 2011)

I figured out the godfather on day one. I'm voting for myself as MVP.


----------

